# 189 EOI Invitations for April 2019



## st080805 (Dec 10, 2018)

Best wishes to all for April 2019


----------



## st080805 (Dec 10, 2018)

My ANZCO is 261313 with 75 points and DOE as Feb 19,2019. Keeping fingers crossed to receive it in April round.


----------



## st080805 (Dec 10, 2018)

Hi guys ,
Just was wondering, if the April 2019 round would more or less be similar to Jan & Feb round.

Currently for 2613 software engineer 75 points is 15 days and than 14 days. Will atleast this number be maintained ?

Kind comment


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

st080805 said:


> Hi guys ,
> 
> Just was wondering, if the April 2019 round would more or less be similar to Jan & Feb round.
> 
> ...


Till July'19 it will remain same like this, most probably!

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## bala.g (Feb 11, 2019)

*Business Analyst Expected timeline for ITA*

Any idea when can we expect to get ITA for business analyst with 75 points when eoi was submitted on 6 Oct 2018.
Is there a chance in Apr round?

Thanks


----------



## Peter Louis Nicolas (Oct 16, 2018)

Hi,

For issuing the pcc, should it be made for:

Department of Home Affairs

or

Immigration to Australia ?


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

All the best to all for 189 Invitations for April 2019 round.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Peter Louis Nicolas said:


> Hi,
> 
> For issuing the pcc, should it be made for:
> 
> ...


Either is good enough

Cheers


----------



## khurram87 (Feb 24, 2019)

bala.g said:


> Any idea when can we expect to get ITA for business analyst with 75 points when eoi was submitted on 6 Oct 2018.
> 
> Is there a chance in Apr round?
> 
> ...




Why don’t you apply for 190 visa? With 75+5 points you will get state sponsorship pretty quickly! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## outrageous_view (Oct 22, 2018)

bala.g said:


> Any idea when can we expect to get ITA for business analyst with 75 points when eoi was submitted on 6 Oct 2018.
> Is there a chance in Apr round?
> 
> Thanks


Likely not until July round.... it will depend on numbers, DOE close to yours, patiently waiting


----------



## Sri Banu (Mar 10, 2019)

Hi guys,

I have got assessed as a welder from VETASSESS. I have shown my work experience and trade qualifications certificate.

Am I able assess my work experience with TRA or VETASSESS.


----------



## Sri Banu (Mar 10, 2019)

Hi Guys,

NSW state sponsorship is based on highest score on each occupation . I have applied NSW SS ON WELDING Skill. 

Doe- 26th Feb 2019
Points 70+5
Occupation- Welder (first clas)

What are my chances to get NSW State sponsership for April or May


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Sri Banu said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> NSW state sponsorship is based on highest score on each occupation . I have applied NSW SS ON WELDING Skill.
> 
> ...


If the state doesn’t need welders, they wil not invite any even if the applicant has a 100 points

That’s the precise idea of the state sponsorship program so that the states can invite those categories of workers which are in shortage in the state without bothering about their points

Cheers


----------



## st080805 (Dec 10, 2018)

kodaan28 said:


> st080805 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi guys ,
> ...


Hi,
Thanks. So since 2613 75 pointers have been invited until February 11 and my DOE is feb 19 with 75 points, I was curious that the current number of invite resulting in movements by 15 day for 75 pointer would not reduce and I could hopefully expect an invite on April 11?
Since election would be happening around that timeframe, want to ensure I cangather all the documentation including PCC now .


----------



## lupilipid (Aug 5, 2016)

I think the April round will have at least 2500 invites. I think the last 2 months had a small number of invites because of the changes made to the MLTSSL. Hoping for the best.


----------



## mohammedjaweed (Aug 14, 2017)

*March 2019*



lupilipid said:


> I think the April round will have at least 2500 invites. I think the last 2 months had a small number of invites because of the changes made to the MLTSSL. Hoping for the best.


Wasn't there any invitations in March 2019?


----------



## outrageous_view (Oct 22, 2018)

mohammedjaweed said:


> Wasn't there any invitations in March 2019?


There was a round on March


----------



## Deva007 (Nov 14, 2017)

lupilipid said:


> I think the April round will have at least 2500 invites. I think the last 2 months had a small number of invites because of the changes made to the MLTSSL. Hoping for the best.



I don't think April will be a huge round; atleast as per ISACH predictions; have to wit it out till July-new FY for Ausies immigration.layball:


----------



## outrageous_view (Oct 22, 2018)

Deva007 said:


> I don't think April will be a huge round; atleast as per ISACH predictions; have to wit it out till July-new FY for Ausies immigration.layball:


I think even ISCAH can't predict what rounds will be .... they mentioned that DOHA told them they were going to continue with 2500 a round till end of FY, that didn't become the case.


----------



## expat4aus2 (Nov 5, 2017)

Feb round results published by DoHA

https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/working-in-australia/skillselect/invitation-rounds

1000 less than Jan but same kind of movement. So, I presume less invite for non pro-rata's.

If DoHA is planning to invite 2500 on average as they said, then 12 x 2500=30,000

Assuming 1500 for March, then 30,000- 21,210 - 1500 = 7290 left. 3 months left, so 7290/3 = 2430. So, lets hope (which almost certainly won't happen), we get 2500 for the next 3 months.


----------



## outrageous_view (Oct 22, 2018)

expat4aus2 said:


> Feb round results published by DoHA
> 
> https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/working-in-australia/skillselect/invitation-rounds
> 
> ...


If they were planning to invite 2500 a month they would've just done that in the first place. They dont have a set plan on how many they wanna invite each month imo.

Also I wouldn't really say same kind of movement... accountant got bumped to 85, business analyst bumped to 75 etc. It definitely had an effect.


----------



## mahnoor101 (Oct 12, 2018)

I hope they do Invite Non-Pro with 70 points


----------



## Elkhodary (Mar 12, 2019)

*Management Consultant*

Dears,
Kindly any updates regarding Management Consultant?
Appreciate your feedback.


----------



## badger-man (Jul 17, 2015)

I have updated my stats if anybody interested: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1twuELUGybWroo2stPZfhcTTIFFPUR5JuhAEG68jiYHk/edit#gid=0

I do not want to flame anyone hope, but:
- if they plan to invite at least 28500 (and here is my bet) they can invite ~2500 per each of 3 remaining rounds.
- if they keep ~1500 per round the total will be ~25600 (and that multiplied by 1.7 gives ~41000 real because it including partners then).

Here is also an interesting statistic:

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1hDMwZx2ba47Fe-pwKOgzNOYKbjSmqLOXAbsDvCEfWyY/htmlview#

Hope that we will see at least one or two normal round in this FY.


----------



## 0007 (Aug 22, 2018)

expat4aus2 said:


> Feb round results published by DoHA
> 
> https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/working-in-australia/skillselect/invitation-rounds
> 
> ...


I am surprised to see that 70 points was invited in February round. How come?


----------



## 0007 (Aug 22, 2018)

expat4aus2 said:


> Feb round results published by DoHA
> 
> https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/working-in-australia/skillselect/invitation-rounds
> 
> ...


I am surprised to see that 70 points was invited in February round. How come?


----------



## lupilipid (Aug 5, 2016)

DOHA has to invite a set number of people in a year because the number of invites given in a year is taken into consideration in the federal budget. Last year was different because of Peter Dutton.

I believe the remaining rounds this fiscal year will have around 2500 invites each, and the only reason for the low number of invites the past two months was because of the changes made to the MLTSSL.


----------



## 0007 (Aug 22, 2018)

lupilipid said:


> DOHA has to invite a set number of people in a year because the number of invites given in a year is taken into consideration in the federal budget. Last year was different because of Peter Dutton.
> 
> I believe the remaining rounds this fiscal year will have around 2500 invites each, and the only reason for the low number of invites the past two months was because of the changes made to the MLTSSL.


I really hope you are right. We have all worked so hard for this.


----------



## expat4aus2 (Nov 5, 2017)

0007 said:


> I am surprised to see that 70 points was invited in February round. How come?


A small number of 70 pointers were invited but no one reported and neither Iscah.


----------



## expat4aus2 (Nov 5, 2017)

outrageous_view said:


> If they were planning to invite 2500 a month they would've just done that in the first place. They dont have a set plan on how many they wanna invite each month imo.
> 
> Also I wouldn't really say same kind of movement... accountant got bumped to 85, business analyst bumped to 75 etc. It definitely had an effect.


I know and hence I mentioned almost impossible that it will happen. The chances of DoHA inviting more people is extremely slim as there is a 5-6 months lag in visa grant time and they have enough application waiting which they can grant and fill their quota for the year. 

Hence even if not a single application happens till July, they are still covered. So, no reason why DoHA will invite more as they haven't the last 2 years.


----------



## Deva007 (Nov 14, 2017)

expat4aus2 said:


> I know and hence I mentioned almost impossible that it will happen. The chances of DoHA inviting more people is extremely slim as there is a 5-6 months lag in visa grant time and they have enough application waiting which they can grant and fill their quota for the year.
> 
> 
> 
> Hence even if not a single application happens till July, they are still covered. So, no reason why DoHA will invite more as they haven't the last 2 years.


I guess you are right. But I hope DoHa prove this wrong with their invites. It's been a year waiting for an invite. Even with pte90, chances are slim. God knows when this situation gets better. No 190 visas whatsoever. Looks like they will scrap the 190 path way too, not many invitations issued. It's better to comeback in july, and see if things get better. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mamatha Kollu (Jan 17, 2016)

Hi all,

I am new to this forum and wanted to know if anyone with ANZSCO Code : 263312 have received the invitation in the month of March 2019 with 75 points.

My points breakdown:
ANZSCO Code : 261312 (Developer Programmer)

Age - 30 points
Bachelors - 15 points
English PTE - 20 points
Professional Year - 5 points
Australian Study Requirement - 5 points


ACS Assessment Submitted: 24 JUNE 2018
ACS Assessment Outcome : 10 AUG 2018

PTE 1st attempt (11th MAR 2018): L 75 R 67 S 90 W 67

EOI Lodged: 12 AUG 2018, 65 Points

PTE 2nd attempt (19th FEB 2019): L 80 R 79 S 80 W 90

189 EOI Lodged: 20 FEB 2019, 75 Points:fingerscrossed:
190 EOI Lodged: 20 FEB 2019, 80 Points

Thank you,
Mamatha.


----------



## hoandang (Apr 13, 2018)

Mamatha Kollu said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am new to this forum and wanted to know if anyone with ANZSCO Code : 263312 have received the invitation in the month of March 2019 with 75 points.
> 
> ...


2 guys reported here https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...invitations-march-2019-a-23.html#post14821802. It seems like you've missed one week.


----------



## st080805 (Dec 10, 2018)

The last invite for 2613 for 75 points as per iscah is 11th Feb,2019. I myself have a DOE 19 feb, 2019, in close proximity as yours. So hopefully in April 11th we should get the invite ( God willing ) if atleast the current number of invites and dates movement I should maintained ( 15 days for 75 pointers as seen in feb and march round )


----------



## mahnoor101 (Oct 12, 2018)

badger-man said:


> I have updated my stats if anybody interested: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1twuELUGybWroo2stPZfhcTTIFFPUR5JuhAEG68jiYHk/edit#gid=0
> 
> I do not want to flame anyone hope, but:
> - if they plan to invite at least 28500 (and here is my bet) they can invite ~2500 per each of 3 remaining rounds.
> ...


Do you think 70 pointers got a chance in the April's round? 

P.s I received a full Invite from NSW but I was hoping to get 189. Do you think I have a chance or should I apply the visa for 190? Thank You.


----------



## expat4aus2 (Nov 5, 2017)

mahnoor101 said:


> Do you think 70 pointers got a chance in the April's round?
> 
> P.s I received a full Invite from NSW but I was hoping to get 189. Do you think I have a chance or should I apply the visa for 190? Thank You.


Not before July for 70 pointers based on current trend.


----------



## st080805 (Dec 10, 2018)

mahnoor101 said:


> badger-man said:
> 
> 
> > I have updated my stats if anybody interested: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1twuELUGybWroo2stPZfhcTTIFFPUR5JuhAEG68jiYHk/edit#gid=0
> ...


Since you have received a full invite for NSW , that's means you accepted the pre invite and have received the invitation in your EOI. 
As of now, no one can predict how immigration may invite.
Since you get 60 days to upload documents, you could probably see if April round being sent good news.

You can alwaya start gathering your document as well as PCC, as either 189 or 190 NSW you would be applying .

Good luck


----------



## PSA (Jun 26, 2018)

For USA FBI PCC, does it mention in the PCC soft copy we receive, that it is for Australia immigration? Though, while applying for PCC we have to mention that.


----------



## Sri Banu (Mar 10, 2019)

Hi Guys 

I am welder by profession, in India usually we dont get pay through bank, its all cash on hand basis. 
I have got refernce letter from my boss, is there any chances i can claim points for that. if,so what documents should i provide.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Sri Banu said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I am welder by profession, in India usually we dont get pay through bank, its all cash on hand basis.
> I have got refernce letter from my boss, is there any chances i can claim points for that. if,so what documents should i provide.


Was PF deducted ?
Did you file any income tax return ?
Did you deposit the salary you got in cash in a bank account regularly?

Cheers


----------



## badger-man (Jul 17, 2015)

0007 said:


> I am surprised to see that 70 points was invited in February round. How come?


All of that 70-point invs went to non-pros. Some of that invs were spent to re-invite people who already did not pick inv.


----------



## Oneil (Nov 20, 2018)

Hi All,
I was wondering, since there would be some parliamentary meeting in April, would it impact the 189 or 190 invites rounds starting April ?
Would the current 189 invites be impacted in any way , such as, invites not been sent or reduced to a very small number.

Seeking your thoughts


----------



## badger-man (Jul 17, 2015)

They are already at the lowest possible level I think. They will go as they are for next 3 rounds building a backlog massively


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Oneil said:


> Hi All,
> I was wondering, since there would be some parliamentary meeting in April, would it impact the 189 or 190 invites rounds starting April ?
> Would the current 189 invites be impacted in any way , such as, invites not been sent or reduced to a very small number.
> 
> Seeking your thoughts


There are federal elections due in May this year 
Any new major policy decision will be only taken by the new government 


Cheers


----------



## vidyaajay (Jan 14, 2019)

Hi all- do we have to pay separare nomination fee if we want to apply for 190 forNSW along with189?

Thanks,
VJ


----------



## expat4aus2 (Nov 5, 2017)

vidyaajay said:


> Hi all- do we have to pay separare nomination fee if we want to apply for 190 forNSW along with189?
> 
> Thanks,
> VJ


EOI is free. You pay fee after you get invite and if you accept the invite.


----------



## lupilipid (Aug 5, 2016)

NB said:


> There are federal elections due in May this year
> Any new major policy decision will be only taken by the new government
> 
> 
> Cheers


The Federal Budget for next year will be presented on 2nd of April by the current government. Apparently they plan to cut the immigration intake to 162,000. Won't know if the skilled migrant intake will be slashed or not. 

I am afraid even if Labor wins the election, they will have to follow the budget set by the Libs.


----------



## Oneil (Nov 20, 2018)

lupilipid said:


> NB said:
> 
> 
> > There are federal elections due in May this year
> ...


So just trying to understand. The budget would be for next year. So does it mean it will come into effect start July 1,2019 or will it have effect immediately, starting with April 11th round ?


----------



## lupilipid (Aug 5, 2016)

Oneil said:


> So just trying to understand. The budget would be for next year. So does it mean it will come into effect start July 1,2019 or will it have effect immediately, starting with April 11th round ?


The budget will come into effect from July 1st. But DOHA might recaliber the remaining rounds invitations from April. Can't say anything with certainty.


----------



## st080805 (Dec 10, 2018)

This number of 162,000, how is it calculated. Is it based on only skilled workers, that is, 189 and 190 with their family members or is there any other way this number is calculated .

Also, if anyone knows, as of March, what's the current count and the remaining if 162,000 comes into play. Currently they are inviting 1490. Would this also take a hit


----------



## lupilipid (Aug 5, 2016)

st080805 said:


> This number of 162,000, how is it calculated. Is it based on only skilled workers, that is, 189 and 190 with their family members or is there any other way this number is calculated .
> 
> Also, if anyone knows, as of March, what's the current count and the remaining if 162,000 comes into play. Currently they are inviting 1490. Would this also take a hit


162,000 includes employer sponsored, family sponsored, state sponsored, and skilled independent (189). 

This is the breakdown for 2018-19: https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/what-we-do/migration-program-planning-levels

As of March, 21,210 out of a target of 43,990 have been filled. Doesn't look like they will reach that target.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

st080805 said:


> This number of 162,000, how is it calculated. Is it based on only skilled workers, that is, 189 and 190 with their family members or is there any other way this number is calculated .
> 
> Also, if anyone knows, as of March, what's the current count and the remaining if 162,000 comes into play. Currently they are inviting 1490. Would this also take a hit


The upper limit is 190,000 not 162,000
The figure of 162,000 is what they invited last year

This is the breakup

https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/what-we-do/migration-program-planning-levels

It includes spouses and children 

Cheers


----------



## st080805 (Dec 10, 2018)

Thanks guys ( lupilipid, NB) 
That's a good information . My ANZCO 261313 with 75 points and DOE 19 Feb, 2019.
Since I was hoping to get the invites April, was not certain how coming event she could effect the invites.

From the information provided, looks like DOHA has still not invited the target number of invites and since the current trend of number of invites is already reduced, 1490, hoping that the trend of 261313 75 pointers of 15 days movement would be intact and hopefully receive an invite in April.

Since the only document remaining would be PCC from Singapore , I would than proceed with application of PCC which generally takes 1-2 months .

Thanks guy s once again


----------



## usmanamin (Feb 12, 2019)

Hello Everyone,
Can anyone please tell what are my chances of getting an invite in April under ICT Security Specialist (Non Pro Rata occupation) on 70 points? my DOE is 8/1/2019. 

Thank you.


----------



## outrageous_view (Oct 22, 2018)

usmanamin said:


> Hello Everyone,
> Can anyone please tell what are my chances of getting an invite in April under ICT Security Specialist (Non Pro Rata occupation) on 70 points? my DOE is 8/1/2019.
> 
> Thank you.


No chance in April round.


----------



## mahnoor101 (Oct 12, 2018)

outrageous_view said:


> No chance in April round.


Do you mean that no Chance for any Non-Pro with 70 points in April's round?


----------



## outrageous_view (Oct 22, 2018)

mahnoor101 said:


> Do you mean that no Chance for any Non-Pro with 70 points in April's round?


Depends on your DOE, based on current trends non-pro at 70 have not been invited for last 3 rounds and backlog is currently at 8/12/2018.

We expect the trend to continue until next FY till July. On the event that invite numbers do increase, we will likely see invites going out to people with DOE about mid to late dec, won't reach Jan.


----------



## Neela (Dec 9, 2018)

Hi, all
Can someone help in understanding how long does the PCC has to be valid for. Till the time we get invite and submit our docs or till the final PR comes?


----------



## mahnoor101 (Oct 12, 2018)

outrageous_view said:


> Depends on your DOE, based on current trends non-pro at 70 have not been invited for last 3 rounds and backlog is currently at 8/12/2018.
> 
> We expect the trend to continue until next FY till July. On the event that invite numbers do increase, we will likely see invites going out to people with DOE about mid to late dec, won't reach Jan.


I received my invite from NSW 5 days ago. And now I was waiting for April's round for 189. 

Would it be wise to wait and see if I can get a 189 invite or is it better if I apply the visa for NSW? Can you please give me some suggestions. Thank You.


----------



## Sunny2018 (Mar 18, 2019)

Hello,
I have filed in EOI in feb and I am new to this forum. I have filed for software engineer 261313 on Feb 21 with 75 points. Could someone please let me know, could I expect an invite in April.


----------



## prashantcd (Aug 11, 2018)

Neela said:


> Hi, all
> Can someone help in understanding how long does the PCC has to be valid for. Till the time we get invite and submit our docs or till the final PR comes?


Your IDE date (date before which you need to make one entry into Aus) after grant is received is decided based on the expiry of PCC or medicals, which ever comes first.


----------



## Rupesh_Oz (Jan 20, 2019)

Hi Friends,

I am hearing the news of Federal budget (2nd April) for this FY which can impact the overall immigration policies.

I have 190 invite but i am waiting for April round 189 invite.
Should I go for 190 invite which is valid till 28 march? or wait for 189 invite. 
Please provide your views.

Thanks

DOE- 15-Feb-2019
Points- 75 +5
Stream: 261313
NSW pre invite- 14-Mar-2019


----------



## lampardcao (Dec 17, 2018)

Govt committee signs off on migration restrictions
19/03/2019|1min

The government is preparing to restrict the country's annual permanent migration intake to 160,000 people.

The Expenditure Review Committee of Cabinet has reportedly signed off on the main elements of the Coalition's migration policy, marking the first time an official ceiling has been imposed on migration intake.

A regional resettlement policy has also been agreed upon, which would force a fixed number of general skilled migrants to be settled in cities other than Melbourne or Sydney for a minimum of five years.

Source: w w w.skynews.com.au/details/_6015355273001

Australia immigration is dead.


----------



## st080805 (Dec 10, 2018)

lampardcao said:


> Govt committee signs off on migration restrictions
> 19/03/2019|1min
> 
> The government is preparing to restrict the country's annual permanent migration intake to 160,000 people.
> ...


Hi,
Could someone help me understand, by regional restrictions not to work in Sydney or melbourne , would it apply to :
1. 190 visa applicants who selected yes for the condition abou to regional area
2. Would it also apply to 189 visa holder so as well


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

st080805 said:


> Hi,
> Could someone help me understand, by regional restrictions not to work in Sydney or melbourne , would it apply to :
> 1. 190 visa applicants who selected yes for the condition abou to regional area
> 2. Would it also apply to 189 visa holder so as well


As far as news is concerned, there is still nothing on DHA website.


----------



## st080805 (Dec 10, 2018)

SG said:


> st080805 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...


Yes. Since I am hopeful of expecting an invite for 189, was wondering whether should I also have my 190 EOI lodged for NSW as well as Victoria.
If 189 would restrict certain portion of individuals , would it be safer to go via state invite to work in Sydney


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

st080805 said:


> Yes. Since I am hopeful of expecting an invite for 189, was wondering whether should I also have my 190 EOI lodged for NSW as well as Victoria.
> If 189 would restrict certain portion of individuals , would it be safer to go via state invite to work in Sydney


Good Luck for April round of invitation for 189. 

This would be completely your decision as to whether to go via state invite to work in Sydney.


----------



## lampardcao (Dec 17, 2018)

st080805 said:


> Hi,
> Could someone help me understand, by regional restrictions not to work in Sydney or melbourne , would it apply to :
> 1. 190 visa applicants who selected yes for the condition abou to regional area
> 2. Would it also apply to 189 visa holder so as well


I think the gov will introduce a new category of visa to restrict regional area settlement.

190&189 visa policy still remain the same.

As you know, the invitation number of EOIs is already cut from 190000 to around 160000.


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

lampardcao said:


> Govt committee signs off on migration restrictions
> 19/03/2019|1min
> 
> The government is preparing to restrict the country's annual permanent migration intake to 160,000 people.
> ...


Logged in after quite some time and I see the doom and gloom still prevails. 

On a serious note though, although the immigration could be cut down to the same level as the 2017-2018 fiscal year, I don't think restricting people, especially those with ICT jobs with 189 visas to stay out of Sydney or Melbourne, will be possible as almost all of the ICT jobs are located in those two cities.

Why would anyone with an ICT job want to live in a city where there are no jobs? 

It's a flawed idea so I don't think such a restriction will be imposed on 189 visa at least.


----------



## Schawla (Nov 10, 2018)

Experts please advise- new Mltssl list 

Please provide your expert opinion on my situation as I will loose 10 points from age after May 2019. I already have applied as software engineer with 70 points and no invite yet. With new occupation added to list this month, if I apply for university lecturer do I stand a chance to get invite within next 2 months with 65 points. Thanks!


65 points
Occupation Uni lecturer(242111)
Vetassess- awaiting result
Doe- probably end of this month


----------



## outrageous_view (Oct 22, 2018)

Schawla said:


> Experts please advise- new Mltssl list
> 
> Please provide your expert opinion on my situation as I will loose 10 points from age after May 2019. I already have applied as software engineer with 70 points and no invite yet. With new occupation added to list this month, if I apply for university lecturer do I stand a chance to get invite within next 2 months with 65 points. Thanks!
> 
> ...


There have been no 65 points invite for the last 2+ years


----------



## Schawla (Nov 10, 2018)

outrageous_view said:


> Schawla said:
> 
> 
> > Experts please advise- new Mltssl list
> ...


Even with new occupation added???this month hoping Apple no. Will be less


----------



## outrageous_view (Oct 22, 2018)

Schawla said:


> Even with new occupation added???this month hoping Apple no. Will be less


New occupations will only increase the points requirement as more people are now applying.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Schawla said:


> Experts please advise- new Mltssl list
> 
> Please provide your expert opinion on my situation as I will loose 10 points from age after May 2019. I already have applied as software engineer with 70 points and no invite yet. With new occupation added to list this month, if I apply for university lecturer do I stand a chance to get invite within next 2 months with 65 points. Thanks!
> 
> ...


If you are willing to go regional, as a university lecturer, you may stand a chance with even lower points

Cheers


----------



## chaitanya792000 (Jan 10, 2019)

Hi Guys, does this new migration policy effect our EOI invites times who applied this year also? my EOI is 21/12/18 non Pro rata with 70 pints. Invited date till now is 9/12/18. Iscah predicted i may get invite in july round. Does this new policy increase my time for invite?


----------



## usmanamin (Feb 12, 2019)

Hi,
I am also under non pro rata occupation and submitted my EOI on 8/1/2019 but Iscah predicted my invitation on 11/11/2019. How come they are predicting your Invitation in July ?? What is your occupation?


----------



## maverickz (Aug 31, 2017)

New predictions by ISCAH based on the immigration policy changes


NEW predictions of when you will get a 189 invite (based on the 2019/2020 migration program) - Iscah


----------



## usmanamin (Feb 12, 2019)

Hi,
I am also under non pro rata occupation and submitted my EOI on 8/1/2019 but Iscah predicted my invitation on 11/11/2019. How come they are predicting your Invitation in July ?? What is your occupation?


----------



## usmanamin (Feb 12, 2019)

chaitanya792000 said:


> Hi Guys, does this new migration policy effect our EOI invites times who applied this year also? my EOI is 21/12/18 non Pro rata with 70 pints. Invited date till now is 9/12/18. Iscah predicted i may get invite in july round. Does this new policy increase my time for invite?


Hi,
I am also under non pro rata occupation and submitted my EOI on 8/1/2019 but Iscah predicted my invitation on 11/11/2019. How come they are predicting your Invitation in July ?? What is your occupation?


----------



## chaitanya792000 (Jan 10, 2019)

usmanamin said:


> Hi,
> I am also under non pro rata occupation and submitted my EOI on 8/1/2019 but Iscah predicted my invitation on 11/11/2019. How come they are predicting your Invitation in July ?? What is your occupation?


I posted the old expected date, now even mine is expected on 11/11/19.


----------



## usmanamin (Feb 12, 2019)

chaitanya792000 said:


> I posted the old expected date, now even mine is expected on 11/11/19.


Okay Thank you.


----------



## chaitanya792000 (Jan 10, 2019)

usmanamin said:


> Okay Thank you.


My occupation is registered nurse. and my EOI date is dec 21st.


----------



## usmanamin (Feb 12, 2019)

chaitanya792000 said:


> My occupation is registered nurse. and my EOI date is dec 21st.


Thanks, My occupation is ICT Security Specialist and my DOE is 8/1/2019.


----------



## Sunny2018 (Mar 18, 2019)

With the latest development could 75 pointers for 261313 still expect invite.
261313, 75 points , DOE : 19th Feb, 2019


----------



## YashPlanB (Mar 30, 2018)

Iscah's prediction based on 2019-2020 numbers. 

NEW predictions of when you will get a 189 invite (based on the 2019/2020 migration program) - Iscah


----------



## Rupesh_Oz (Jan 20, 2019)

Sunny2018 said:


> With the latest development could 75 pointers for 261313 still expect invite.
> 261313, 75 points , DOE : 19th Feb, 2019


Hi Sunny,
Did u get 190 invite?

DOE- 15-Feb-2019
Stream: 261313
points: 75+5
NSW pre invite -14-03-19 (on hold)


----------



## Sunny2018 (Mar 18, 2019)

Rupesh_Oz said:


> Sunny2018 said:
> 
> 
> > With the latest development could 75 pointers for 261313 still expect invite.
> ...


Hi rupesh,
I hadn’t applied for 190 NSW. Only applied for 189. But have now created another EOI for 190 NSW. 
My date is quiet close and hopeful to get 189. But just don’t know what will happen.

Just discussing out loud.
Even if they slash the number of invites to say 870 ( half ) of last time, would that mean at least 7-8 days movement of 75 pointers happen


----------



## Rupesh_Oz (Jan 20, 2019)

Sunny2018 said:


> Hi rupesh,
> I hadn’t applied for 190 NSW. Only applied for 189. But have now created another EOI for 190 NSW.
> My date is quiet close and hopeful to get 189. But just don’t know what will happen.
> 
> ...


That's exactly what I am also hoping and haven't clicked on 190 link yet.
And most probably will go with 189. :fingerscrossed:

DOE- 15-Feb-2019
points: 75+5
Stream: 261313
NSW pre-invite: 14-Mar-2019


----------



## lemxam (Mar 10, 2019)

As to the today's trends, I suppose there is no hope for 70 points on visa 189 and 75 points for visa 189. Occupation is Plant and Production Engineer.


----------



## Sunny2018 (Mar 18, 2019)

Rupesh_Oz said:


> Sunny2018 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi rupesh,
> ...


In that scenario just to be safe, create a new EOI for NSW 190 only and use the current EOI for 189 purpose only. If for some very drastic cut round happens and they issue only to 80 and 85, than at least NSW invite would come to your new EOI.

But bare in mind, you never know how this next round would play out with the changes in policy. 

If I had NSW, I would have gone for it, since Sydney is anyway a place I like to move to.


----------



## saravanaprabhu (May 8, 2017)

Sunny2018 said:


> Rupesh_Oz said:
> 
> 
> > Sunny2018 said:
> ...


My 2cents, in July 2019 total invitation was 1000 and 2613's share was 69.


----------



## Tanveer1987 (Aug 1, 2018)

Hi,

I lodged my EOI with 80 points on 19 January 2019. Do anyone have any idea when I can get invited ? or what is the chance? Tia

Thanks


----------



## outrageous_view (Oct 22, 2018)

Tanveer1987 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I lodged my EOI with 80 points on 19 January 2019. Do anyone have any idea when I can get invited ? or what is the chance? Tia
> 
> Thanks


Im assuming you're accounting or auditor since you haven't gotten an invite yet. 80 has a backlog from August 2018, with no invites issued to 80 points for the past 3 rounds. Trend will likely continue till July. With migration cuts, unfortunately it looks like 80 points is no longer enough to get an invite.


----------



## Tanveer1987 (Aug 1, 2018)

outrageous_view said:


> Im assuming you're accounting or auditor since you haven't gotten an invite yet. 80 has a backlog from August 2018, with no invites issued to 80 points for the past 3 rounds. Trend will likely continue till July. With migration cuts, unfortunately it looks like 80 points is no longer enough to get an invite.


Yes I am on accounting. I am well aware of the facts. But do you think there will be a huge number of 85 applicants? I havent seen anyone around me to be very honest. To get an 85 point it is quite tough as you need to have a 1 year employment.


----------



## outrageous_view (Oct 22, 2018)

Tanveer1987 said:


> Yes I am on accounting. I am well aware of the facts. But do you think there will be a huge number of 85 applicants? I havent seen anyone around me to be very honest. To get an 85 point it is quite tough as you need to have a 1 year employment.


Well the reason why no 80 points have been invited since August 2018 is due to 85+ pointers. Thats the facts.


----------



## Rupesh_Oz (Jan 20, 2019)

saravanaprabhu said:


> My 2cents, in July 2019 total invitation was 1000 and 2613's share was 69.


You mean in July 2018?


----------



## saravanaprabhu (May 8, 2017)

Rupesh_Oz said:


> saravanaprabhu said:
> 
> 
> > My 2cents, in July 2019 total invitation was 1000 and 2613's share was 69.
> ...


Sorry, and Yes I mean July 2018


----------



## st080805 (Dec 10, 2018)

Rupesh_Oz said:


> saravanaprabhu said:
> 
> 
> > My 2cents, in July 2019 total invitation was 1000 and 2613's share was 69.
> ...


As was seen in latest immi tracker , 261313 NSW got invite with lodgement date as 7th Feb. So when you have something don't loose it.


----------



## Rupesh_Oz (Jan 20, 2019)

saravanaprabhu said:


> Sorry, and Yes I mean July 2018


So You already accepted the 190 Invite?
What do u think about processing time compared to 189?


----------



## saravanaprabhu (May 8, 2017)

Rupesh_Oz said:


> saravanaprabhu said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry, and Yes I mean July 2018
> ...


Yet to accept, but I am planning to accept before time runs out.

Not sure on processing time.


----------



## Sri Banu (Mar 10, 2019)

Hi Guys,
Skill Welder , with 70 +5

EOI- 26th Feb 2019
NSW pre invite - March 14th 
NSW state sponsership approved- March 21st 


Thanks for the guidance and support during every stage of my PR process.


----------



## PSA (Jun 26, 2018)

Sri Banu said:


> Hi Guys,
> Skill Welder , with 70 +5
> 
> EOI- 26th Feb 2019
> ...


Congrats ! When did you submit your documents?


----------



## vidyaajay (Jan 14, 2019)

Wondering if there is a chance for an invite before June for me? Any insights welcome.. thanks in advance..

261312 - EOI submitted on 01-March- 75 +5.


----------



## PSA (Jun 26, 2018)

vidyaajay said:


> Wondering if there is a chance for an invite before June for me? Any insights welcome.. thanks in advance..
> 
> 261312 - EOI submitted on 01-March- 75 +5.


190 or 189 ?


----------



## vidyaajay (Jan 14, 2019)

189


----------



## PSA (Jun 26, 2018)

PSA said:


> 190 or 189 ?


With 80 points , you should have got invite in March itself


----------



## vidyaajay (Jan 14, 2019)

Sorry - 75 for 189 I meant


----------



## outrageous_view (Oct 22, 2018)

PSA said:


> With 80 points , you should have got invite in March itself


Depends on his occupation.


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

Sri Banu said:


> Hi Guys,
> Skill Welder , with 70 +5
> 
> EOI- 26th Feb 2019
> ...


Congratulations Sri Banu for your 190 NSW ITA


----------



## Rizwan.Qamar (Apr 26, 2016)

vidyaajay said:


> Wondering if there is a chance for an invite before June for me? Any insights welcome.. thanks in advance..
> 
> 
> 
> 261312 - EOI submitted on 01-March- 75 +5.


Unlikely, I don think 75 pointers will get invited after June, there is a huge drop in number of available invites for 189.

Sent from my Mi A2 using Tapatalk


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

vidyaajay said:


> Wondering if there is a chance for an invite before June for me? Any insights welcome.. thanks in advance..
> 
> 261312 - EOI submitted on 01-March- 75 +5.


75+5 for 190 with PTE 20 points has higher chances of receiving invitation as we have seen in the past few months. Wait for it to come.

Good Luck Vidya!


----------



## mingdaofans (Mar 15, 2018)

Any chance to get invite?
2613, 75, DOE: 24-Mar-2019.


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

mingdaofans said:


> Any chance to get invite?
> 2613, 75, DOE: 24-Mar-2019.


Higher chances with 75 points and with PTE 20. You just have to wait till you get your invitation.


----------



## prashantcd (Aug 11, 2018)

mingdaofans said:


> Any chance to get invite?
> 2613, 75, DOE: 24-Mar-2019.


they have invited folks whose DOE is 11/Feb. So unless next few rounds going to be really huge rounds, we have a long wait ahead mate.

I hope you have EOI's for 190 too. Better chances there.


----------



## shas.irctc (Sep 13, 2018)

I am also waiting for invite ..
points - 70 ..2613 code ...4 may 2018 EOI


----------



## nikhileshp (Jun 14, 2018)

I had 75 + 5 for VIC and submitted EOI on 9-Feb. I received VIC pre-invite on 1-Mar. I also got 189 invite on 10-Mar so abandoned 190. 

You should get 189 invite latest in May / June. 



vidyaajay said:


> Wondering if there is a chance for an invite before June for me? Any insights welcome.. thanks in advance..
> 
> 261312 - EOI submitted on 01-March- 75 +5.


----------



## usmanamin (Feb 12, 2019)

Hello Everyone,
So DIBP has issued the official results for March 2019, they issued 1500 seats and no one has invited on 70 points under any occupation. The last time they invited on 70 ponits was in Feb 2019 who lodged his/her EOI in Nov 2018. According to trend I think they should have invited people who lodged their EOI in Dec 2018 on 70 Ponits. Does that means that they will invite people on 70 Points who lodged EOI in Dec 2018 in April round? I have lodged my EOI in Jan 2019 so will I expect invitation in May or June 2019? 

EOI lodged: 8/1/2019
Occupation: ICT Security Specialist (Non pro rata)
Still waiting for invitation. 

Thank you!


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

usmanamin said:


> Hello Everyone,
> So DIBP has issued the official results for March 2019, they issued 1500 seats and no one has invited on 70 points under any occupation. The last time they invited on 70 ponits was in Feb 2019 who lodged his/her EOI in Nov 2018. According to trend I think they should have invited people who lodged their EOI in Dec 2018 on 70 Ponits. Does that means that they will invite people on 70 Points who lodged EOI in Dec 2018 in April round? I have lodged my EOI in Jan 2019 so will I expect invitation in May or June 2019?
> 
> EOI lodged: 8/1/2019
> ...


Hi usmanamin,

No one can predict whether 70 pointers will be invited in April 2019 round or not. There are people who are getting higher and higher points as days pass-by. This is making the 75 pointers more in number. And off-course, higher the points, higher are the chances of receiving the invitation.


----------



## outrageous_view (Oct 22, 2018)

usmanamin said:


> Hello Everyone,
> So DIBP has issued the official results for March 2019, they issued 1500 seats and no one has invited on 70 points under any occupation. The last time they invited on 70 ponits was in Feb 2019 who lodged his/her EOI in Nov 2018. According to trend I think they should have invited people who lodged their EOI in Dec 2018 on 70 Ponits. Does that means that they will invite people on 70 Points who lodged EOI in Dec 2018 in April round? I have lodged my EOI in Jan 2019 so will I expect invitation in May or June 2019?
> 
> EOI lodged: 8/1/2019
> ...


They will only invite 70 points if all 75+ points are invited, which is hard to predict. It all depends on how many people apply and how many invites they issue a month.

Currnetly invite numbers at 1500 is considered quite low, meaning there is little chance for 70 points to get invited until the number goes up.


----------



## chaitanya792000 (Jan 10, 2019)

SG said:


> Hi usmanamin,
> 
> No one can predict whether 70 pointers will be invited in April 2019 round or not. There are people who are getting higher and higher points as days pass-by. This is making the 75 pointers more in number. And off-course, higher the points, higher are the chances of receiving the invitation.


according to latest trend and with new rules you may get invite in december 2019 or early 2020


----------



## PSA (Jun 26, 2018)

Last week some people did receive final invite.
Anyone got final invite from NSW this week, for March pre-intive round?


----------



## shas.irctc (Sep 13, 2018)

ATB for apr round


----------



## usmanamin (Feb 12, 2019)

SG said:


> Hi usmanamin,
> 
> No one can predict whether 70 pointers will be invited in April 2019 round or not. There are people who are getting higher and higher points as days pass-by. This is making the 75 pointers more in number. And off-course, higher the points, higher are the chances of receiving the invitation.


Thank you!


----------



## usmanamin (Feb 12, 2019)

SG said:


> Hi usmanamin,
> 
> No one can predict whether 70 pointers will be invited in April 2019 round or not. There are people who are getting higher and higher points as days pass-by. This is making the 75 pointers more in number. And off-course, higher the points, higher are the chances of receiving the invitation.





outrageous_view said:


> They will only invite 70 points if all 75+ points are invited, which is hard to predict. It all depends on how many people apply and how many invites they issue a month.
> 
> Currnetly invite numbers at 1500 is considered quite low, meaning there is little chance for 70 points to get invited until the number goes up.


Thank you!


----------



## usmanamin (Feb 12, 2019)

chaitanya792000 said:


> according to latest trend and with new rules you may get invite in december 2019 or early 2020


Thank you!


----------



## vidyaajay (Jan 14, 2019)

Thank you!!


----------



## Schawla (Nov 10, 2018)

Experts/senior members I have a query, confusion actually. How does DOHA send invites for non-pro Rata occupations. Is it highest points for each occupation or selection of highest points from the pool of occupations.
In the latter case, some occupations may be left out, with lower number of applications or points. Please advise as I am planning to get assessed in non pro Rata occupation. Already have positive assessment for 261313


----------



## expat4aus2 (Nov 5, 2017)

Schawla said:


> Experts/senior members I have a query, confusion actually. How does DOHA send invites for non-pro Rata occupations. Is it highest points for each occupation or selection of highest points from the pool of occupations.
> In the latter case, some occupations may be left out, with lower number of applications or points. Please advise as I am planning to get assessed in non pro Rata occupation. Already have positive assessment for 261313


Selection of highest points from the pool of occupations. 

Hence, yes it is possible for some occupations to never get invite.


----------



## badger-man (Jul 17, 2015)

Non pro (and all others in fact) are selected in order: 1. Highest points, 2. For people with same amount of points earlier date of expresion (DOE). The only difference for pro rata is the upper limit of application invited per round.


----------



## Joy000 (Jul 5, 2017)

Hello All,

Hope you are well.

I received my invitation on 11th March and my ACS got expired on 23rd March.
I went through with so many blogs and everybody is saying if you received your invitation before ACS expires ( As in my case), nothing to worry, Case officer wont ask for ACS renewal. But my agent is saying that CO will ask for the ACS renewal even if you get the invitation before ACS expires.

Need your suggestion here ; shall i go ahead and renew my ACS ? Appreciate your help.

Warm Regards.


----------



## nikhil28 (Mar 22, 2019)

Hi guys, Just want your expert comment on my case below -

My ACS is still in progress and I'm also preparing to give pte by April second week. If I get 20 points in pte, I will be having total 80 points in 261313 for 189. If I submit my application by 10th May, is there a bleak chance that I might get EOI on 11th May with 80 points ?

The reason I'm asking is considering delay from ACS and I will be losing 5 points for age in May last week. So just want to confirm my above hypothesis.

Any help is appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## badger-man (Jul 17, 2015)

nikhil28 said:


> Hi guys, Just want your expert comment on my case below -
> 
> My ACS is still in progress and I'm also preparing to give pte by April second week. If I get 20 points in pte, I will be having total 80 points in 261313 for 189. If I submit my application by 10th May, is there a bleak chance that I might get EOI on 11th May with 80 points ?
> 
> ...


Imo without ACS it will be hard to proof that your occupation and experience counts. In 189 application (eoi) you have a place to input reference number for skill assesment. Please be aware that giving misleading info is much worse than loosing 5 points.


----------



## nikhil28 (Mar 22, 2019)

badger-man said:


> Imo without ACS it will be hard to proof that your occupation and experience counts. In 189 application (eoi) you have a place to input reference number for skill assesment. Please be aware that giving misleading info is much worse than loosing 5 points.


My bad! I think you misunderstood, Im assuming that with delay I should get my ACS assessment by 10 May. And if i go with that hypothesis, do I stand a chance to get invite on 11th May with 80 points.

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## fchirara (Sep 12, 2016)

SG said:


> Higher chances with 75 points and with PTE 20. You just have to wait till you get your invitation.


May you assist with the elaborating on state sponsorship when I have already submitted my EOI
thanks
Fran


----------



## atulgupta225 (Jan 19, 2017)

Hello All,

I had previously applied EOI dated 12/08/2017 with my PTE score as 65+.
Now I have new passport and cleared my PTE with 79+ score. Now as my previous all documents like ACS, EOI had old passport number, I am confused should i update EOI or create a new one for these changes.
Also will it effect in case i get invite but in ACS or EOI, I have old passport number.
Please reply urgently.

Regards,
Atul Gupta


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

atulgupta225 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I had previously applied EOI dated 12/08/2017 with my PTE score as 65+.
> Now I have new passport and cleared my PTE with 79+ score. Now as my previous all documents like ACS, EOI had old passport number, I am confused should i update EOI or create a new one for these changes.
> ...


Hi Atul,

1. Update the EOI with your new passport details as previous one is cancelled.
- Since you old passport has expired, remove the details of the same and update your EOI with the new passport details.

2. If you receive 190 pre-invite, you can add this additional document of your expired passport to support ACS.

3. And you get to upload the new passport as well.

4. If you receive 189 invitation, upload both the old passport and new passport in ImmiAccount.


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

Joy000 said:


> Hello All, Repeating my query:
> 
> 
> I received my invitation on 11th March and my ACS got expired on 23rd March.
> ...


Hi Joy,

Usually if you have received the final invite (190) or 189 invitation before anything expires, then that's it.


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

nikhil28 said:


> Hi guys, Just want your expert comment on my case below -
> 
> My ACS is still in progress and I'm also preparing to give pte by April second week. If I get 20 points in pte, I will be having total 80 points in 261313 for 189. If I submit my application by 10th May, is there a bleak chance that I might get EOI on 11th May with 80 points ?
> 
> ...


Hi Nikhil,

Try to crack PTE as soon as possible with 20 points. You have entire April month. 80 points with PTE 20 is definitely a good score to get the invitation.

Good Luck!


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

Schawla said:


> Experts/senior members I have a query, confusion actually. How does DOHA send invites for non-pro Rata occupations. Is it highest points for each occupation or selection of highest points from the pool of occupations.
> In the latter case, some occupations may be left out, with lower number of applications or points. Please advise as I am planning to get assessed in non pro Rata occupation. Already have positive assessment for 261313


Hi Schawla,

Higher chances of getting the invitation for higher points applicants.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Joy000 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Hope you are well.
> 
> ...


Should be no issue from what I know - so no need to renew your ACS. Unless your agent foresees a visa refusal and you having to reapply. 

Is your agent a MARA agent?

Perhaps get some second opinions from other MARA agents.

Here is a MARA agent who posted on the forum in 2016:
https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...-after-some-days-visa-invite.html#post9628258


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Joy000 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Hope you are well.
> 
> ...


Is your agent Mara registered?

Check his credentials, is all I can say
Or maybe he was high on something when he gave you that answer

All points you claim including Skill assessment and English scores have to be valid on the date of invite only
There is no ambiguity 

Cheers


----------



## atulgupta225 (Jan 19, 2017)

SG said:


> Hi Atul,
> 
> 1. Update the EOI with your new passport details as previous one is cancelled.
> - Since you old passport has expired, remove the details of the same and update your EOI with the new passport details.
> ...


Hi,

I am not sure how to update EOI with new passport details. When I click on update EOI, there is no section which asks for passport number.

Could you please help me in this.

Regards,
Atul Gupta


----------



## badger-man (Jul 17, 2015)

nikhil28 said:


> My bad! I think you misunderstood, Im assuming that with delay I should get my ACS assessment by 10 May. And if i go with that hypothesis, do I stand a chance to get invite on 11th May with 80 points.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


If you will send 80 point application for ANY ANZCO code except accountants, you will be invited in the first round (in this example 11th of May). Please be aware that last round was performed on 10th, not 11th - do not delay with lodging EOI.


----------



## Joy000 (Jul 5, 2017)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Should be no issue from what I know - so no need to renew your ACS. Unless your agent foresees a visa refusal and you having to reapply.
> 
> Is your agent a MARA agent?
> 
> ...



Thankyou all for the response.
I am also thinking the same; ACS should be valid at the time of invitation, thats'it. Can i confirm this from DIBP. DO we have their public ID , so that i can double check. ?


----------



## avilashparida90 (Sep 6, 2017)

Hello everyone,

Need some inputs if i will be receiving invite this april with code-261313 and 75 points . I have lodged my application on 25th march 2019.

Thanks for all your valuable inputs in advance.


----------



## Joy000 (Jul 5, 2017)

As what i understood from the members here is, ACS should be valid at the time of invitation, not at the time of Visa application lodge.

Can i confirm this from DIBP. DO we have their public email ID , so that i can double check. ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Joy000 said:


> As what i understood from the members here is, ACS should be valid at the time of invitation, not at the time of Visa application lodge.
> 
> Can i confirm this from DIBP. DO we have their public email ID , so that i can double check. ?


You can call them up

If you are calling from the Americas or Europe please call our Global Service Centre (GSC) located in Australia on +61 2 6196 0196, Monday to Friday 9am to 5pm local time in your country. 


Be prepared for a long wait

Cheers


----------



## Joy000 (Jul 5, 2017)

NB said:


> You can call them up
> 
> If you are calling from the Americas or Europe please call our Global Service Centre (GSC) located in Australia on +61 2 6196 0196, Monday to Friday 9am to 5pm local time in your country.
> 
> ...


So i called them up- Got connected after 6 minutes- They replied;

ACS renewal is not required , but in case CO asks for the renewal yo have to go for it and it may delay your visa grant. ha ha - Confused now . 
Need a strong confidence otherwise it may delay the application, Also have to spend $500 again. That's a painful part. 

Regards,
Alok


----------



## badger-man (Jul 17, 2015)

Joy000 said:


> So i called them up- Got connected after 6 minutes- They replied;
> 
> ACS renewal is not required , but in case CO asks for the renewal yo have to go for it and it may delay your visa grant. ha ha - Confused now .
> Need a strong confidence otherwise it may delay the application, Also have to spend $500 again. That's a painful part.
> ...


If you did not change your job since the last position on ACS assessment it will be not required. If you want to have peace of mind and free AU $500 just do assessment (but IMO they will not require that)


----------



## Joy000 (Jul 5, 2017)

badger-man said:


> If you did not change your job since the last position on ACS assessment it will be not required. If you want to have peace of mind and free AU $500 just do assessment (but IMO they will not require that)



Yes. Thanks Dear.
Found few more POST that DIBP itself said that "skill assessment must be vallid at the time of invitation in case of 189 Visa" . I was just checking this on DIBP if it is written somewhere , but not able to find. If someone can please help ?

https://www.thisisaustralia.com/validity-period-for-skills-assessments/
https://movemigration.com.au/skills-assessment-validity/
https://www.tssimmigration.com.au/m...ion-of-validity-period-for-skill-assessments/


----------



## kkthegreat (Feb 13, 2019)

Hello experts,
Can someone please tell me what was the last score for 233211 (i.e. Civil Engineer) for 189 invites.


----------



## Sunny2018 (Mar 18, 2019)

8 more days to go . Count down begins . 
All the best to all those hoping and waiting to get an invite .


----------



## Sohel7745 (Jul 7, 2018)

Hello experts,
Is there any chance of 189 invitation with 70 points in 263311-Telexommunication engineer (non-pro rata)


----------



## Rusiru91 (Aug 16, 2018)

No hope for Accountants


----------



## Vladroid (Oct 11, 2018)

Hey all,
What is your opinion on the new budget announcements? http://www.iscah.com/summary-migration-changes-federal-budget/
1. The new regional visas will only come into existence in November. Do you think this will mean normal invitation rounds of about 2500 people until then?
2. "From November 2019, points test will be adjusted to award additional points, to the primary applicants, where their partner has competent English, but cannot meet the requirements for skilled partner points
Single applicants will also be awarded additional points to ensure they are not disadvantaged – how this will occur has not been detailed" -> What do you think how this is going to be realised?


----------



## dragonmigrant (Jan 12, 2018)

For all my friends waiting for an invite or have lodged their application, I would like to give a quick update from yesterday's Australian budget by Josh Frydenberg on behalf of the Coalition Govt. for the year 2019-2020 which is regarding the migration. There is one good news and one bad news.

Good News:

From November 2019, points test will be adjusted to award additional points, to the primary applicants, where their partner has competent English (6 each in IELTS or 50 each in PTE), but cannot meet the requirements for skilled partner points. Single applicants will also be awarded additional points to ensure they are not disadvantaged - how this will occur has not been detailed. (Source: ISCAH Australian Migration)

**Very good for married people. Not really good for Bachelors.**

Bad News:

Base VAC (Visa Application Charge)s for visa subclasses, except the Visitor Subclass 600, will increase by 5.4% from 1 July 2019.

I hope this helps..!!

Peace,
Dragon


----------



## badger-man (Jul 17, 2015)

dragonmigrant said:


> For all my friends waiting for an invite or have lodged their application, I would like to give a quick update from yesterday's Australian budget by Josh Frydenberg on behalf of the Coalition Govt. for the year 2019-2020 which is regarding the migration. There is one good news and one bad news.
> 
> Good News:
> 
> ...


I think you missed that good news somewhere.
Points will be adjusted to all2nd applicants that do not have an occupation from the skilled list - they have just competent English (all 2nd applicants that are now eligible to obtain 5 points must have competent English). That means more people with more points and that also means more congested 75 point queue. To make things worse, they want to award singles with those points as well. That will just simply push the border of processing visas from 70 to 75 because there will be no 70 pointers anymore (65 pointers become 70 pointers and 60 pointers become 65 pointers - both queues will be not processed due to the reduced amount of invitations what make ~900 invites per round for 189 stream. 

From my experience, the situation of 189 visa applicants become even worse than today. Now we have a situation when some selfish *** did not withdraw their old applications and 70/75 pointers have now a real minefield made from those *** garbage (EOI for 70/75 points that they left active in the system). The same situation (in my opinion) will happen once some amount of people will decide to go for regional stream - they will go there, but they left their EOI in the system for 189. 

In my opinion, it is really bad that you can have more than 1 account. It should be limited to 1 account per 1 passport number (with the ability to pick more than one state for 190 and valid for at least 5 years).

Now around 1/3 of invitation is wasted. What is that means? From 1500 invitation handed out, 500 will be not used - this is 500 people who need to wait longer (and sometimes they are kicked from the queue due to age and that will finish their Australian dream - only because someone cannot handle their case properly). I cannot 

Now everybody will get bonus points (so: some part already got it - so they will get nothing, some part has the partner who can speak English only - wow - they will get extra points, and for singles as well to not get them angry). In fact, if everybody will get that points for nothing, it means that this advantage was taken out from people who must prove that their partner is also very valuable because of the profession (and skilled assessment) and language (and English cert). Now cert only will be sufficient (so more, if not all (an ability to speak English is essential in moving to Au) couples are now eligible for extra points and singles as well.


----------



## Rizwan.Qamar (Apr 26, 2016)

Vladroid said:


> Hey all,
> What is your opinion on the new budget announcements? http://www.iscah.com/summary-migration-changes-federal-budget/
> 1. The new regional visas will only come into existence in November. Do you think this will mean normal invitation rounds of about 2500 people until then?
> 2. "From November 2019, points test will be adjusted to award additional points, to the primary applicants, where their partner has competent English, but cannot meet the requirements for skilled partner points
> Single applicants will also be awarded additional points to ensure they are not disadvantaged – how this will occur has not been detailed" -> What do you think how this is going to be realised?


Probably like this. The singles will probably get all available points automatically, married people will need to prove competent English to get those same points, married people with skilled partners will get no benefit (unless they get those points automatically as well).
This will probably increase the number of English takers, hence more money for the organizations.

Sent from my Mi A2 using Tapatalk


----------



## badger-man (Jul 17, 2015)

Rizwan.Qamar said:


> Probably like this. The singles will probably get all available points automatically, married people will need to prove competent English to get those same points, married people with skilled partners will get no benefit (unless they get those points automatically as well).
> This will probably increase the number of English takers, hence more money for the organizations.
> 
> Sent from my Mi A2 using Tapatalk


And at the end of the day, in fact, will lower _de facto _ value of application (because from advantage it will go to standard) and make queues bigger.

I hope that they do more with that scheme: single or couple with 2nd applicant IELTS6- 5pts, couple with 2nd applicant IELTS6+occupation from the list - 10 pts. I know - they will not go that way - they probably go like you said - singles/couples with IELTS6+ => 5 pts, others => 0 pts. In fact, like I wrote before this is a knee breaker for couples where both applicants are on the skilled list. 

I am wondering how that will work for visa 190 then - If my partner does not need to be on State list anymore, I can apply for 190 to more states than now.


----------



## lupilipid (Aug 5, 2016)

Guys don't sweat it. The current government is most likely to lose the upcoming election. And the opposition party has already come out and said that they do not agree with the recent immigration policy changes. https://www.shayneneumann.com.au/ne...ute-of-australia-regional-conference-adelaide


----------



## badger-man (Jul 17, 2015)

lupilipid said:


> Guys don't sweat it. The current government is most likely to lose the upcoming election. And the opposition party has already come out and said that they do not agree with the recent immigration policy changes. https://www.shayneneumann.com.au/ne...ute-of-australia-regional-conference-adelaide


Can I kindly ask to pinpoint where they mentioned that they will not use those policies? For Labour (that probably win) this is a good thing to continue. The political price for that will pay the liberal party but benefits will be consumed by Labour. They do not need to do anything just watching and telling that this is something that they inherit from the previous gov. At this stage, they (Labour) did not say even a half of word that they will remain figures as they are now. The only thing they claimed is that they will rebuild the whole system and they need a year for that.


----------



## Sunny2018 (Mar 18, 2019)

Looks like the new policy is similar to the comprehensive points system for Canadian PR. Let’s see how it shapes up.


----------



## Sunny2018 (Mar 18, 2019)

Sunny2018 said:


> Looks like the new policy is similar to the comprehensive points system for Canadian PR. Letâ€™️s see how it shapes up.


The new policy I was referring to was the additional points for English for spouse( married) or for singles directly.


----------



## badger-man (Jul 17, 2015)

Sunny2018 said:


> The new policy I was referring to was the additional points for English for spouse( married) or for singles directly.


are you sure that are "additional points" for spouse's competent english? It looks more like 5 points for english rather for occupation from skilled list.


----------



## Vladroid (Oct 11, 2018)

lupilipid said:


> Guys don't sweat it. The current government is most likely to lose the upcoming election. And the opposition party has already come out and said that they do not agree with the recent immigration policy changes. https://www.shayneneumann.com.au/ne...ute-of-australia-regional-conference-adelaide


Personally I don't think Coalition's likely to lose, simply because the majority of citizens blame congestion and other problems on migrants (I mean some even blame the Christchurch shooting on migrants even though an Australian did it ...). They trust the Coalition will keep migrants out, so Labor could actually lose. Latest opinion poll was 52% Labor and 48% Coalition concluding on 25 March, but that was before the budget was announced. Politics are all just one huge mess.


----------



## puneets20 (Jan 3, 2019)

Hi, I just got my NSW 190 visa invite. What are the next steps, is there a thread i should follow?


----------



## mingdaofans (Mar 15, 2018)

puneets20 said:


> Hi, I just got my NSW 190 visa invite. What are the next steps, is there a thread i should follow?


what is your occupation code?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

puneets20 said:


> Hi, I just got my NSW 190 visa invite. What are the next steps, is there a thread i should follow?


Arrange for your visa fees and uploading documents

There is nothing much to ask about unless you are unsure of the documents required

Cheers


----------



## puneets20 (Jan 3, 2019)

ICT Business Analyst (BA)


----------



## tune4venky (Jun 13, 2017)

GSM has been allocated for my 189-Visa application on 05-March-2019 requesting additional proofs(all transcripts) to confirm the 'Functional English' capability of my wife, for which I had attached the required documents.

As there is only one query regarding my application for which I had responded promptly, when can I expect my visa to be granted?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

tune4venky said:


> GSM has been allocated for my 189-Visa application on 05-March-2019 requesting additional proofs(all transcripts) to confirm the 'Functional English' capability of my wife, for which I had attached the required documents.
> 
> As there is only one query regarding my application for which I had responded promptly, when can I expect my visa to be granted?


An enquiry does not mean that there can be no further enquires 
Many applicants have multiple contacts

You will have to wait patiently for the next co contact or grant

Cheers


----------



## Max_P (Feb 18, 2019)

badger-man said:


> I think you missed that good news somewhere.
> Points will be adjusted to all2nd applicants that do not have an occupation from the skilled list - they have just competent English (all 2nd applicants that are now eligible to obtain 5 points must have competent English). That means more people with more points and that also means more congested 75 point queue. To make things worse, they want to award singles with those points as well. That will just simply push the border of processing visas from 70 to 75 because there will be no 70 pointers anymore (65 pointers become 70 pointers and 60 pointers become 65 pointers - both queues will be not processed due to the reduced amount of invitations what make ~900 invites per round for 189 stream.
> 
> From my experience, the situation of 189 visa applicants become even worse than today. Now we have a situation when some selfish *** did not withdraw their old applications and 70/75 pointers have now a real minefield made from those *** garbage (EOI for 70/75 points that they left active in the system). The same situation (in my opinion) will happen once some amount of people will decide to go for regional stream - they will go there, but they left their EOI in the system for 189.
> ...


Well, let me disagree with you. I see it this way:
1. you single? 5 points
2. your spouse has functional English? 5 points
3. your spouse has relevant skill assessment? 5 points
So every applicant except those who's spouse doesn't speak English will get 5 extra points, which is good for Australia - less people who doesn't speak English. Good for you as well, because your spouse speaks English, but someone else's doesn't.


----------



## Rizwan.Qamar (Apr 26, 2016)

Max_P said:


> Well, let me disagree with you. I see it this way:
> 
> 1. you single? 5 points
> 
> ...


I think you meant skilled spouse 10 points because if just functional English can get you 5 points why would anyone want to do skill assessment for the spouse, just take English exam.

Sent from my Mi A2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Max_P (Feb 18, 2019)

About wasted applications - nobody really knows how many were wasted, still we can predict the number of invitations for the year around 27210 multiplied by a factor of family 1.6 it is 43536 invitations, which is only 454 less than the target for this financial year, but the New Zealand stream is definitely more than that. So I think there is some compensation for wasted applications, but it is hard to say was it fair or not.


----------



## badger-man (Jul 17, 2015)

Rizwan.Qamar said:


> I think you meant skilled spouse 10 points because if just functional English can get you 5 points why would anyone want to do skill assessment for the spouse, just take an English exam.
> 
> Sent from my Mi A2 using Tapatalk


That is the essence what I wanted to say. English speaking partner that has assessed occupation from the skilled list is potentially more worth for Australia than speaking only one (do not get me wrong - I know that is bad looking, but I do not have anything wrong in mind). In fact, it is the only fair way to grant that points. 

BTW - even now your spouse MUST provide at least 4.5 in IELTS. If not, you pay an extra few thousand AUD for spouse (and spouse is sent to English classes). That 4.5 is also valid for one year (in comparison with band 5). Band 5 is a communicative user.

The flat way that was proposed by Max_P (I hope that I got it wrong, and it was like Rizwan.Qamar explained) is clearly taking off that 5 points from people like me (where my wife has an assessed occupation from list and to do that she was forced to have band 6) by giving the same amount to everybody.


----------



## Max_P (Feb 18, 2019)

Rizwan.Qamar said:


> I think you meant skilled spouse 10 points because if just functional English can get you 5 points why would anyone want to do skill assessment for the spouse, just take English exam.
> 
> Sent from my Mi A2 using Tapatalk


That was my point - skill assessment and english will be two separate unrelated categories, which combined could give you 10 points.


----------



## badger-man (Jul 17, 2015)

Max_P said:


> About wasted applications - nobody really knows how many were wasted, still we can predict the number of invitations for the year around 27210 multiplied by a factor of family 1.6 it is 43536 invitations, which is only 454 less than the target for this financial year, but the New Zealand stream is definitely more than that. So I think there is some compensation for wasted applications, but it is hard to say was it fair or not.


Every invitation is sent twice until it is canceled definitely (so applicant grab it on day 1, not used back to the pile on day 60, and on day 61-62 is again grabbed. It will be canceled if not used on day 121-122 depends on round dates). I think there is around 700 inv that are rolled from round to round



Max_P said:


> That was my point - skill assessment and English will be two separate unrelated categories, which combined could give you 10 points.


And that is the only fair solution for people who already are eligible for partner points.


----------



## Max_P (Feb 18, 2019)

badger-man said:


> Every invitation is sent twice until it is canceled definitely (so applicant grab it on day 1, not used back to the pile on day 60, and on day 61-62 is again grabbed. It will be canceled if not used on day 121-122 depends on round dates). I think there is around 700 inv that are rolled from round to round


Yeah, I personally don't understand why they send invitation second time to the same person when there was no response after the first invite. What is your method to estimate the number of wasted invites? How did you calculate this 700?


----------



## badger-man (Jul 17, 2015)

Max_P said:


> Yeah, I personally don't understand why they send invitation second time to the same person when there was no response after the first invite. What is your method to estimate the number of wasted invites? How did you calculate this 700?


There is nothing more available than hot calculation made by ISCAH after round (unofficial results) confronted with official ones. ISCAH count invitation amount based on the progression of queues.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Max_P said:


> Yeah, I personally don't understand why they send invitation second time to the same person when there was no response after the first invite. What is your method to estimate the number of wasted invites? How did you calculate this 700?


The whole EOI system is flawed and planned deliberately to waste invites 

If the department wants, they can stop the menace of wasted, false and duplicate invites in a second by charging fees for lodging an EOI which is forfeited if you don’t accept the invite
If you accept it, the EOI fees are adjusted against the visa fees

You will see that the number of wasted invites will come to negligible numbers

But for reasons best known to them, they want to encourage it presumably to inflate the numbers of EOIs in the system

Cheers


----------



## Queenie9072 (Sep 24, 2016)

Hi guys, I just aced the PTE today & got 80 in total now for a non-pro rata occupation, so I'm expecting an invitation this round. 

My question is how can we claim our work experience? I've read through the DIBP website & my understanding is that that I have to do another assessment with the assessing authority? 

I've been working as an RN in the medical field for more than 1 year in Australia, yet my skill assessment is for RN nec, so does this mean I have to redo my skill assessment or do I have to do another assessment for work experience with ANMAC to claim this 5 points? TIA.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Queenie9072 said:


> Hi guys, I just aced the PTE today & got 80 in total now for a non-pro rata occupation, so I'm expecting an invitation this round.
> 
> My question is how can we claim our work experience? I've read through the DIBP website & my understanding is that that I have to do another assessment with the assessing authority?
> 
> I've been working as an RN in the medical field for more than 1 year in Australia, yet my skill assessment is for RN nec, so does this mean I have to redo my skill assessment or do I have to do another assessment for work experience with NMBA to claim this 5 points? TIA.


Give your Anzsco code 

Cheers


----------



## Queenie9072 (Sep 24, 2016)

NB said:


> Give your Anzsco code
> 
> Cheers


Registered Nurses nec - ANZSCO 254499 & the assessing authority is ANMAC, sorry, I had a brain fart moment, couldnt even think clearly if it's ANMAC or NMBA. Thank you~


----------



## outrageous_view (Oct 22, 2018)

Queenie9072 said:


> Hi guys, I just aced the PTE today & got 80 in total now for a non-pro rata occupation, so I'm expecting an invitation this round.
> 
> My question is how can we claim our work experience? I've read through the DIBP website & my understanding is that that I have to do another assessment with the assessing authority?
> 
> I've been working as an RN in the medical field for more than 1 year in Australia, yet my skill assessment is for RN nec, so does this mean I have to redo my skill assessment or do I have to do another assessment for work experience with ANMAC to claim this 5 points? TIA.


Have you done skills assessment for that 1 year? if you have, no need to do another. You only need to do another skills assessment if you change jobs or occupations.


----------



## Queenie9072 (Sep 24, 2016)

outrageous_view said:


> Have you done skills assessment for that 1 year? if you have, no need to do another. You only need to do another skills assessment if you change jobs or occupations.


So I've done skill assessment after finishing my nursing course & all nursing graduates classified as RN n.e.c 2544-99 because we havent had any work experience in any field. I then have got employed to work in a medical ward as an RN which makes me now more like RN 254418 (medical). To claim that 1 year work experience as an RN but in medical, do I need to redo my skill assessment? Sorry, I'm super confused now -__-.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

My understanding is yes, you would need to get a fresh skills assessment / skilled employment assessment for that 1 year onshore - check with ANMAC if they have such a service for someone who already has a positive skills assessment. 

Since the first four digits of the ANZSCO code is 2544 - i.e. same unit group - they are considered closely related occupations so even if you were assessed as having 1 year as a 254418 - you should be able to claim that 1 year for your nominated occupation of 254499. 

If you have 80 points though without claiming that 1 year of onshore work experience, that should be more than enough for an invite in the next round or two for a non-pro rata occupation I think.


----------



## outrageous_view (Oct 22, 2018)

Queenie9072 said:


> So I've done skill assessment after finishing my nursing course & all nursing graduates classified as RN n.e.c 2544-99 because we havent had any work experience in any field. I then have got employed to work in a medical ward as an RN which makes me now more like RN 254418 (medical). To claim that 1 year work experience as an RN but in medical, do I need to redo my skill assessment? Sorry, I'm super confused now -__-.


Yes as you did not assess your work experience.

Purpose of skills assessment is to ensure that your work experience is eligible for points. If you do not assess it you cannot claim points for it.


----------



## Jittu316786 (Apr 8, 2019)

Hi All, I have updated my EOI to 80 from 70 with PTE @ 79 points today for 261313. Do you think the system would consider for the round in next 2-3 days, if yes do I get notification email or should I check in EOI page as I haven’t received email for my EOI point update..


----------



## badger-man (Jul 17, 2015)

outrageous_view said:


> Yes as you did not assess your work experience.
> 
> Purpose of skills assessment is to ensure that your work experience is eligible for points. If you do not assess it, you cannot claim points for it.


Yup - and the only exception is when you had assessed that job before and now you continue it (where nothing has changed (so for example, you started in Jan, assessed in Feb, and now is Apr, so you can claim the whole period unless you did not change job/position/duties)


----------



## badger-man (Jul 17, 2015)

Jittu316786 said:


> Hi All, I have updated my EOI to 80 from 70 with PTE @ 79 points today for 261313. Do you think the system would consider for the round in next 2-3 days, if yes do I get notification email or should I check in EOI page as I haven’t received email for my EOI point update..


The system checks what is the status at the moment of invitation sending. You are recognised by the system as 80-pointer if your home screen from skill select says "applicant claimed 80 points".


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Jittu316786 said:


> Hi All, I have updated my EOI to 80 from 70 with PTE @ 79 points today for 261313. Do you think the system would consider for the round in next 2-3 days, if yes do I get notification email or should I check in EOI page as I havenâ€™t received email for my EOI point update..


Check the EOI page till the last wherein it shows you points
As long as it shows 80 points, you need not worry about the Email

Your EOI will participate in the 11th April round and will receive an invite
Prepare to submit the application 

Cheers


----------



## Jittu316786 (Apr 8, 2019)

Thanks guys.. do you guys have list of docs required? Also my role in company changed, do I need a new ACS as I get promoted


----------



## badger-man (Jul 17, 2015)

Jittu316786 said:


> Thanks guys.. do you guys have list of docs required? Also my role in company changed, do I need a new ACS as I get promoted


List for what? 
--> For ACS? Check MSA section on ACS website. 
--> For invitation reply --> check Australian threads on this forum - you will find the correct topic in pinned ones.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Jittu316786 said:


> Thanks guys.. do you guys have list of docs required? Also my role in company changed, do I need a new ACS as I get promoted


If you want to claim points for experience beyond the promotion date, then you need to get reassessed 
If you don’t want to claim points, then not required 

Cheers


----------



## aps26 (Jul 5, 2017)

st080805 said:


> My ANZCO is 261313 with 75 points and DOE as Feb 19,2019. Keeping fingers crossed to receive it in April round.


Hoping to get an invite this round.

ANZCO: 261313
DOE: 19 February 2019 08:23 PM
Points: 75

:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

Jittu316786 said:


> Hi All, I have updated my EOI to 80 from 70 with PTE @ 79 points today for 261313. Do you think the system would consider for the round in next 2-3 days, if yes do I get notification email or should I check in EOI page as I haven’t received email for my EOI point update..


Hi Jittu,

If you're invited, you will get a mail from Skillselect. The April round for 189 is coming soon.

Good Luck!


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

Jittu316786 said:


> Thanks guys.. do you guys have list of docs required? Also my role in company changed, do I need a new ACS as I get promoted


1. As you are continuing in the same company, you can give your promotion letter during visa lodge (uploading documents to ImmiAccount under Employment section).

2. List of documents for what purpose ?


----------



## nikhil28 (Mar 22, 2019)

NB said:


> If you want to claim points for experience beyond the promotion date, then you need to get reassessed
> 
> If you don’t want to claim points, then not required
> 
> ...


Hi NB,

If i change my job while I'm waiting for grant, then do I need to inform anybody?


Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

nikhil28 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> If i change my job while I'm waiting for grant, then do I need to inform anybody?
> 
> ...


While your application is under processing, you should keep the co informed of your contact details

So upload your new company name, email id and contact number

Cheers


----------



## saravanaprabhu (May 8, 2017)

Jittu316786 said:


> Hi All, I have updated my EOI to 80 from 70 with PTE @ 79 points today for 261313. Do you think the system would consider for the round in next 2-3 days, if yes do I get notification email or should I check in EOI page as I haven’t received email for my EOI point update..


You will get a mail by around 00:00 Hours on April 11th Australian Eastern Standard Time. You can log in to skill select account and open correspondence tab to download the invitation letter.


----------



## badger-man (Jul 17, 2015)

saravanaprabhu said:


> You will get a mail by around 00:00 Hours on April 11th Australian Eastern Standard Time. You can log in to skill select account and open correspondence tab to download the invitation letter.


00:15 in fact. Everything else is ok.


----------



## st080805 (Dec 10, 2018)

2 more days to go . Hope I get the invite this round. Seeing 189 grants reaching for Jan 15, feeling positive. Good luck to all.


----------



## Jittu316786 (Apr 8, 2019)

As I updated my EOI over the weekend to 80, do you guys know if PCC and other checks can be initiated now or do we need to wait for the invite? Do we get time to get documents after we accept invite or should be get all documents within 60 days from invite ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Jittu316786 said:


> As I updated my EOI over the weekend to 80, do you guys know if PCC and other checks can be initiated now or do we need to wait for the invite? Do we get time to get documents after we accept invite or should be get all documents within 60 days from invite ?


You can start the pcc and medicals immediately as you are sure of an invite

You have to upload the basic documents like passport, English scores , skills assessment before you can submit the application and pay the visa fees
The balance documents you can keep uploading as and when you are comfortable doing so
The application has to be made within 60 days of the invite failing which it will lapse

Cheers


----------



## fictional (Apr 6, 2019)

Submitted my application on the 5th of April with 80 points. It would be amazing if I could get an invite on the 11th of April. 

I am claiming 10 points for my 3 years onshore experience. However, my ACS got approved almost 1.5 years ago and since then I have been promoted 3 times. Do I need to get another ACS assessment done? I am going for the ICT Business Analyst role and currently have a 482 visa for the said role.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

fictional said:


> Submitted my application on the 5th of April with 80 points. It would be amazing if I could get an invite on the 11th of April.
> 
> I am claiming 10 points for my 3 years onshore experience. However, my ACS got approved almost 1.5 years ago and since then I have been promoted 3 times. Do I need to get another ACS assessment done? I am going for the ICT Business Analyst role and currently have a 482 visa for the said role.


If you want to be safe, you should suspend your EOI, get a fresh ACS assessment done and then activate the EOI again
You cannot get the invite and then apply for ACS reassessment.
I am presuming that you have continued to claim points beyond promotions 

Cheers


----------



## outrageous_view (Oct 22, 2018)

fictional said:


> Submitted my application on the 5th of April with 80 points. It would be amazing if I could get an invite on the 11th of April.
> 
> I am claiming 10 points for my 3 years onshore experience. However, my ACS got approved almost 1.5 years ago and since then I have been promoted 3 times. Do I need to get another ACS assessment done? I am going for the ICT Business Analyst role and currently have a 482 visa for the said role.


How different are your roles&responsibilities when you got those promotions? If your role is pretty much the same and you are still working for the same company then no need for re-assessment.


----------



## fictional (Apr 6, 2019)

outrageous_view said:


> How different are your roles&responsibilities when you got those promotions? If your role is pretty much the same and you are still working for the same company then no need for re-assessment.


They aren't that different. I would say if anything the new role has added more responsibilities on top of the existing ones. Do I need to get a letter from work to show that my responsibilities haven't changed that much? I hope it won't be a problem because my current 482 visa also says ICT Business Analyst.


----------



## fictional (Apr 6, 2019)

NB said:


> If you want to be safe, you should suspend your EOI, get a fresh ACS assessment done and then activate the EOI again
> You cannot get the invite and then apply for ACS reassessment.
> I am presuming that you have continued to claim points beyond promotions
> 
> Cheers


Yes, I did. I am claiming 10 points for my 3 years of experience. I thought the fact that my current visa is sponsored for ICT Business Analyst should be enough because my ACS assessment was also done for ICT Business Analyst. 

I can get my work to print a letter that says my current duties are aligned with my past duties, not sure if that makes a difference.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

fictional said:


> They aren't that different. I would say if anything the new role has added more responsibilities on top of the existing ones. Do I need to get a letter from work to show that my responsibilities haven't changed that much? I hope it won't be a problem because my current 482 visa also says ICT Business Analyst.


Who decides whether the RnR has changed little or more ?

If you are courageous and adventurous don’t get yourself reassessed 
This is all I can say
If I were in your shoes, I would not keep my EOI active even after the 1 st promotion leave alone 3 without getting reassessed 

Cheers


----------



## fictional (Apr 6, 2019)

NB said:


> Who decides whether the RnR has changed little or more ?
> 
> If you are courageous and adventurous don’t get yourself reassessed
> This is all I can say
> ...


Alright. I might consider that option then. Also, if I do get reassessed for ICT Business Analyst again and then leave my job in 2 months for a different role, does that make any difference to my points?

Not sure why the lawyer from work suggested to apply for ICT Business Analyst. My role is more related to data engineering and I am now wondering if I should get reassessed for a more suitable role. 

Also, I am most likely going to receive an offer from another company for a solution architect position. They are looking into sponsoring my visa. Maybe I should consider another ANZSCO code then. What are your thoughts?

Apologies if this all sounds a bit confusing.


----------



## 0007 (Aug 22, 2018)

I know it feels impossible for those with 70 points, but I’m hopeful 😁


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

fictional said:


> Alright. I might consider that option then. Also, if I do get reassessed for ICT Business Analyst again and then leave my job in 2 months for a different role, does that make any difference to my points?
> 
> Not sure why the lawyer from work suggested to apply for ICT Business Analyst. My role is more related to data engineering and I am now wondering if I should get reassessed for a more suitable role.
> 
> ...


You can stop claiming points on any date you want
So if you leave your job after 2 months, andnyou don’t want to get yourself reassessed, you can stop claiming points from that dates onwards 
All the points you have already accumulated, will remain the same

You should not go for a radically different Anzsco code from your 482 to avoid a conflict

Cheers


----------



## Deva007 (Nov 14, 2017)

0007 said:


> I know it feels impossible for those with 70 points, but I’m hopeful


Ha ha.. Me too bro,

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## nvhcc89 (Nov 20, 2016)

Why July 19? What will happen after that?


----------



## nvhcc89 (Nov 20, 2016)

kodaan28 said:


> Till July'19 it will remain same like this, most probably!
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


Why July 19? What will happen after that?


----------



## Adelaidean (Jul 30, 2015)

Hi guys!

According to the new changes, if spouse is both skilled and have competent English level. Will he/she get maximum 10 points or 15?


----------



## lupilipid (Aug 5, 2016)

What is the most likely number of invitation to be sent out day after tomorrow? I am still hoping for 2500.


----------



## Adelaidean (Jul 30, 2015)

most probably 1500


----------



## saravanaprabhu (May 8, 2017)

NB said:


> If you want to be safe, you should suspend your EOI, get a fresh ACS assessment done and then activate the EOI again
> You cannot get the invite and then apply for ACS reassessment.
> I am presuming that you have continued to claim points beyond promotions
> 
> Cheers



In this case, the DOE will be earlier than the assessment date. Is it acceptable?


----------



## yousuf008 (Jun 3, 2016)

i hope the points fall in the next invitation round


----------



## Rizwan.Qamar (Apr 26, 2016)

AussiDreamer said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> 
> 
> According to the new changes, if spouse is both skilled and have competent English level. Will he/she get maximum 10 points or 15?


10

Sent from my Mi A2 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

saravanaprabhu said:


> In this case, the DOE will be earlier than the assessment date. Is it acceptable?


Because the applicant already has a previous assessment, and this assessment is just a renewal of the previous, it will be allowed 

Cheers


----------



## ANAIN (Mar 20, 2017)

Subscribing


----------



## nvhcc89 (Nov 20, 2016)

yousuf008 said:


> i hope the points fall in the next invitation round


no way


----------



## st080805 (Dec 10, 2018)

I think May Be they would roll out 800-1000 invites this April. But hoping it should be around 1500-2000 atleast


----------



## saravanaprabhu (May 8, 2017)

NB said:


> Because the applicant already has a previous assessment, and this assessment is just a renewal of the previous, it will be allowed
> 
> Cheers


Hi NB,

I did my ACS way back in May 2017. After which I had changed my job in Oct 2017. when I changed my job, I had updated my EOI and marked my new employment as relevant. After a long wait, I had scored 79+ in PTE on Jan 8, 2019. Now my DOE is Jan 8, 2019. 

After going through so many forum posts, I had learnt that I need to do a new ACS assessment for the job change. So I have done a second ACS assessment on Feb 25, 2019. 

My DOE is Jan 8, 2019, and acs assessment is Feb 25, 2019. Is this acceptable? I have suspended this EOI, I would like to resume it, in case it would not cause any problem. Have you seen any successful applicant in the past?



261313 - 75 points
AGE - 30
English - 20
Education - 15
Experience - 10

PS: I am claiming points for my new employment.


----------



## WillJones (Apr 6, 2019)

Hello all,

I have an EOI from 11/10/18 with 70 points that was for Engineering Technologist 233914 but since there was no hope of getting an invite for that I have changed it to Mining Engineer 233611 with the DOE staying the same. 

I have skill assessments for both. 

Age: 30 
English: 20
Skilled employment: 5
Qualification: 15
Total: 70

Seeing as Mining Engineer 233611 is non-pro rata and my DOE is 6 months ago when might I expect an invite?

Thanks in advance


----------



## vidyaajay (Jan 14, 2019)

Hi All - My DOE for developer programmer for 189 is 01-March. I did my ACS in Jan end. However, due to some issues, I am on leave of absence from 01-March. I am waiting for my invitation with 75 points. Should I do something with this current job situation? Thanks in advance.


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

lupilipid said:


> What is the most likely number of invitation to be sent out day after tomorrow? I am still hoping for 2500.


300 I think.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vidyaajay said:


> Hi All - My DOE for developer programmer for 189 is 01-March. I did my ACS in Jan end. However, due to some issues, I am on leave of absence from 01-March. I am waiting for my invitation with 75 points. Should I do something with this current job situation? Thanks in advance.


You should mark the experience from 1st March as non relevant if you had left the to date blank and were claiming points for experience 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

saravanaprabhu said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> I did my ACS way back in May 2017. After which I had changed my job in Oct 2017. when I changed my job, I had updated my EOI and marked my new employment as relevant. After a long wait, I had scored 79+ in PTE on Jan 8, 2019. Now my DOE is Jan 8, 2019.
> 
> ...


The earlier ACS assessment was also for 261313 ?
If so, it’s just a renewal and confirmation after job change , so you can have an earlier date EOI 

Cheers


----------



## saravanaprabhu (May 8, 2017)

NB said:


> The earlier ACS assessment was also for 261313 ?
> If so, it’s just a renewal and confirmation after job change , so you can have an earlier date EOI
> 
> Cheers


I confirm that The earlier assessment was also for 261313.

the first assessment had Employment 1 and Employment 2.
the second assessment had Employment 3 additionally.

I have marked the employment 3 as relevant before the 2nd skill assessment. This is what I am sceptical about.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

saravanaprabhu said:


> I confirm that The earlier assessment was also for 261313.
> 
> the first assessment had Employment 1 and Employment 2.
> the second assessment had Employment 3 additionally.
> ...


It’s not an issue
I would have gone ahead and activated my EOI under these circumstances 

You may consult a Mara agent, if you have any doubts

Cheers


----------



## Jittu316786 (Apr 8, 2019)

As I got promoted and acs is not done yet with my role change even though there is no change in employer do you guys recommend to suspend EOI and get acs done to avoid CO to reject for any reason. I have 80 points now with pte score last Friday and as I will get invite in April. Do I need to suspend and complete ACS or can I have ACS processing in parallel


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Jittu316786 said:


> As I got promoted and acs is not done yet with my role change even though there is no change in employer do you guys recommend to suspend EOI and get acs done to avoid CO to reject for any reason. I have 80 points now with pte score last Friday and as I will get invite in April. Do I need to suspend and complete ACS or can I have ACS processing in parallel


ACS results after the invite date has no value

If you are claiming points for experience beyond promotion, without ACS reassessment, you are taking a risk

Cheers


----------



## Jittu316786 (Apr 8, 2019)

Ty for quick response


----------



## Adelaidean (Jul 30, 2015)

Rizwan.Qamar said:


> 10
> 
> Sent from my Mi A2 using Tapatalk


Thanks for your reply.
One another question.
What if someone selects that he is married but does not include his spouse in the application. Will he still get 10 points or being married is enough to lose those 10 points?


----------



## Sunny2018 (Mar 18, 2019)

14 more hours to go . Keeping finger crossed guys . Hope it brings good news.


----------



## Rusiru91 (Aug 16, 2018)

Sunny2018 said:


> 14 more hours to go . Keeping finger crossed guys . Hope it brings good news.


Yeap I also think this round will be big


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Sunny2018 said:


> 14 more hours to go . Keeping finger crossed guys . Hope it brings good news.


The Australian Time has changed to dst 
It will be 7.30pm india not 6.30 pm

Cheers


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

This is for people who are waiting to receive 189 invitation.

Wishing you all the best for 189 April round. Good Luck!


----------



## AnxietyAttack9x (Jun 28, 2016)

Sunny2018 said:


> 14 more hours to go . Keeping finger crossed guys . Hope it brings good news.


why 14 hours? 

They send invitations on the 10th?


----------



## prashantcd (Aug 11, 2018)

AnxietyAttack9x said:


> why 14 hours?
> 
> They send invitations on the 10th?


Nope. But 11th Apr 00:00 Aus time is Apr 10, 7.30PM IST


----------



## aswinputhenveettil (Oct 17, 2018)

lupilipid said:


> What is the most likely number of invitation to be sent out day after tomorrow? I am still hoping for 2500.


I think they’ll stick to 1200 inviting only candidates with 75 or more.


----------



## st080805 (Dec 10, 2018)

NB said:


> The Australian Time has changed to dst
> It will be 7.30pm india not 6.30 pm
> 
> Cheers


I see. Thanks NB. I would give it another 15-30 minutes before I check my mail and skill select. Hopefully by 8 pm india.

Good luck you all


----------



## vidyaajay (Jan 14, 2019)

Thank you, NB. I told my agent to change in skillselect to have the from and to date for the recent employment as 28-feb. hope it doesnt change anything. I am not claiming more points for my experience other than what acs gave me.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vidyaajay said:


> Thank you, NB. I told my agent to change in skillselect to have the from and to date for the recent employment as 28-feb. hope it doesnt change anything. I am not claiming more points for my experience other than what acs gave me.


Please quote the message you are replying ( Like I have done here)
It makes it easier to get the context 

Cheers


----------



## vidyaajay (Jan 14, 2019)

sure.. 



NB said:


> Please quote the message you are replying ( Like I have done here)
> It makes it easier to get the context
> 
> Cheers


----------



## Y-ME369 (Aug 18, 2017)

For the few people here who are not from the Indian subcontinent, the time the lots will be drawn is *14:00 UTC 10th April*. Emails usually start arriving 15 minutes after that.

Good luck.

This Link will show your timezone.


----------



## badger-man (Jul 17, 2015)

Rizwan.Qamar said:


> 10
> 
> Sent from my Mi A2 using Tapatalk


In my opinion, you are wrong. From my understanding 15. Having assessed occupation from the list is not the same that having band6 in English. I can assess my occupation without knowing English at all.


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

nvhcc89 said:


> Why July 19? What will happen after that?


They have decreased the 189 quota for next fy so from july it will get tougher, and based on previous trend, after January invites numbers comes down and stays at same low level till July.

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## Rizwan.Qamar (Apr 26, 2016)

badger-man said:


> In my opinion, you are wrong. From my understanding 15. Having assessed occupation from the list is not the same that having band6 in English. I can assess my occupation without knowing English at all.


I am also just guessing based on available information. We will have a clearer picture in the next few months, especially after the election.

You need both skill assessment and English score to claim skilled spouse. The points for skilled spouse will be 10 after November.
To remove this disadvantage for singles they will be awarded all possible points for spouse automatically. It is similar to that with Canadian immigration.

Sent from my Mi A2 using Tapatalk


----------



## st080805 (Dec 10, 2018)

badger-man said:


> Rizwan.Qamar said:
> 
> 
> > 10
> ...



Current existing partners claim criteria:
https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/vis...-listing/skilled-independent-189/points-table

For you to be eligible for the award of these points your partner must be an applicant for the same visa subclass and must not be an Australian permanent resident or an Australian citizen. Additionally, you will need to provide evidence that when you were invited to apply for this visa that they:
was under 45 years old
had competent English
had nominated a skilled occupation that is on the same skilled occupation list as your nominated skilled occupation
had a suitable skills assessment from the relevant assessing authority for their nominated skilled occupation, and the assessment wasn’t for a Subclass 485 visa.



It shows that competent English is one of the already included criteria.


So highly unlikely that additional 5 points for the same criteria which is already included for awarding 10 points , unless they change the criteria and requirements for partners claim.


----------



## badger-man (Jul 17, 2015)

st080805 said:


> Current existing partners claim criteria:
> https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/vis...-listing/skilled-independent-189/points-table
> 
> For you to be eligible for the award of these points your partner must be an applicant for the same visa subclass and must not be an Australian permanent resident or an Australian citizen. Additionally, you will need to provide evidence that when you were invited to apply for this visa that they:
> ...


Well, I think you are right: November 2019 Points test here - NEW - Iscah . On the other hand, 10 is still better than 0 or 5 especially that it also gives a priority in processing. In fact, I do not understand that equality for singles, but I do not want to start a s*itstorm.


----------



## nvhcc89 (Nov 20, 2016)

kodaan28 said:


> They have decreased the 189 quota for next fy so from july it will get tougher, and based on previous trend, after January invites numbers comes down and stays at same low level till July.
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

badger-man said:


> Well, I think you are right: November 2019 Points test here - NEW - Iscah . On the other hand, 10 is still better than 0 or 5 especially that it also gives a priority in processing. In fact, I do not understand that equality for singles, but I do not want to start a s*itstorm.


So according to the new points system, single applicants and those with skilled spouses with competent English will get the same number of additional 10 points? 

So my total points (given in the signature) will rise up to 80? Or am I missing something?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kunsal said:


> So according to the new points system, single applicants and those with skilled spouses with competent English will get the same number of additional 10 points?
> 
> So my total points (given in the signature) will rise up to 80? Or am I missing something?


Add a column in your signature about marital status

Cheers


----------



## badger-man (Jul 17, 2015)

kunsal said:


> So according to the new points system, single applicants and those with skilled spouses with competent English will get the same number of additional 10 points?
> 
> So my total points (given in the signature) will rise up to 80? Or am I missing something?


Only if you have a spouse with Band6 English and with assessed occupation from the list, or you are single candidate (without a spouse applying).


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

badger-man said:


> kunsal said:
> 
> 
> > So according to the new points system, single applicants and those with skilled spouses with competent English will get the same number of additional 10 points?
> ...


Yes, I'm single.

So having a spouse is sort of a disadvantage unless he or she is BOTH skilled and has competent English. 

This changes things significantly unless the new government overturns this decision.


----------



## Adelaidean (Jul 30, 2015)

AussiDreamer said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> One another question.
> What if someone selects that he is married but does not include his spouse in the application. Will he still get 10 points or being married is enough to lose those 10 points?


Any idea about this?


----------



## badger-man (Jul 17, 2015)

AussiDreamer said:


> Any idea about this?


I think this will be treated as a single application as long as only one person will be granted.

I have a better question - what about people who would like to apply first as a single and will add a spouse with functional or even competent English after invitation receive?


----------



## Adelaidean (Jul 30, 2015)

badger-man said:


> I think this will be treated as a single application as long as only one person will be granted.
> 
> I have a better question - what about people who would like to apply first as a single and will add a spouse with functional or even competent English after invitation receive?


I believe they will not allow this anymore until the spouse is both skilled and have competent English.


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

AussiDreamer said:


> badger-man said:
> 
> 
> > I think this will be treated as a single application as long as only one person will be granted.
> ...


I concur. A separate spouse application would be needed in such a situation imo


----------



## Adelaidean (Jul 30, 2015)

Only 18 minutes to go................. for another disappointment


----------



## st080805 (Dec 10, 2018)

AussiDreamer said:


> badger-man said:
> 
> 
> > I think this will be treated as a single application as long as only one person will be granted.
> ...


Logically I think going forward , even if spouse is both skilled and have competent English, they may still not allow, since the invite was based on another criteria and this change in circumstance violates that . And also it would be unfair to other applicants.
This is just my thought


----------



## Adelaidean (Jul 30, 2015)

st080805 said:


> Logically I think going forward , even if spouse is both skilled and have competent English, they may still not allow, since the invite was based on another criteria and this change in circumstance violates that . And also it would be unfair to other applicants.
> This is just my thought


They are copying Canadian system. I think there is one positive aspect of this as well. The number of invitation to the primary applicants will increase because a lot of candidates will exclude their spouses from their applications. So the invitation consumed by someone's spouse previously will now be given to a primary applicant.


----------



## bnetkunt (May 2, 2017)

Hi All,

Please update once u receive the invite.

Regards,
Bharath

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## hamidd (Oct 13, 2018)

Hi everyone,

Invitations for April round will start in the next hour. Please share your invitations.

Hope everyone the best!


----------



## Sunny2018 (Mar 18, 2019)

In the next 7 mins .
Keeping fingers crossed


----------



## Harini227 (Jun 13, 2018)

All the best to all waiting for invites for today


----------



## Pnarang3 (Jun 28, 2017)

Good luck everyone. Countdown begins


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A.stha (Jan 10, 2019)

Anyone with 70 points Computer Network


----------



## Amy95 (Nov 19, 2018)

I don’t think any 70 was invited?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Amy95 said:


> I donâ€™t think any 70 was invited?


The round has not even started and you have passed the judgement?

Wait till 8.15 pm to start assessing who was invited and who was not

Cheers


----------



## AnxietyAttack9x (Jun 28, 2016)

are invites normally sent out automatically at 12am on the 11th?


----------



## bnetkunt (May 2, 2017)

Invited 
261313
189
75 points
18/02/2019

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## amumtaz (Jul 18, 2013)

Did anyone get invitation for 189 ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

AnxietyAttack9x said:


> are invites normally sent out automatically at 12am on the 11th?


The process is automated but it usually takes 15 minutes for all the invites to go out

Cheers


----------



## vidyaajay (Jan 14, 2019)

Congrats.. My DOE is 02-March with 75 points under 261313. Lets see.. 



bnetkunt said:


> Invited
> 261313
> 189
> 75 points
> ...


----------



## AnxietyAttack9x (Jun 28, 2016)

NB said:


> The process is automated but it usually takes 15 minutes for all the invites to go out
> 
> Cheers


through emails or they have to check their EOIs? 

if no invite till 12.15 am meaning i dont get it?


----------



## amumtaz (Jul 18, 2013)

Congrats


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

AnxietyAttack9x said:


> through emails or they have to check their EOIs?
> 
> if no invite till 12.15 am meaning i dont get it?


Better to check EOI.
The emails do get delayed more sometimes 
If by 8pm india, you have not got the invite, then the round is over for you

Cheers


----------



## hamidd (Oct 13, 2018)

bnetkunt said:


> Invited
> 261313
> 189
> 75 points
> ...


Congratulations!


----------



## AussieStudent2014 (Jul 18, 2018)

No 70 pointers I reckon! 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

bnetkunt said:


> Invited
> 261313
> 189
> 75 points
> ...


Congratulations


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

bnetkunt said:


> Invited
> 261313
> 189
> 75 points
> ...


Congratulations 

Looks like a private round exclusively for you

Cheers


----------



## shawpr (Jan 18, 2019)

Hi Guys,

Do you think that the round has taken place as only person has reported the invite till now?


----------



## bnetkunt (May 2, 2017)

bnetkunt said:


> Invited
> 261313
> 189
> 75 points
> ...


Sorry guys wrong update.
Sorry for the confusion

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Robert1985 (Mar 17, 2019)

Congratulation


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

bnetkunt said:


> Sorry guys wrong update.
> Sorry for the confusion
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


Not invited ?

Cheers


----------



## vidyaajay (Jan 14, 2019)

so you didnt get one?



bnetkunt said:


> Sorry guys wrong update.
> Sorry for the confusion
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Robert1985 (Mar 17, 2019)

If anyone receives invitation, please let us know..


----------



## bnetkunt (May 2, 2017)

vidyaajay said:


> so you didnt get one?


Not yet

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## bnetkunt (May 2, 2017)

NB said:


> Not invited ?
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers


Not yet

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

I think no invites sent in today’s round

Goto bed or rise as the case maybe
Cheers


----------



## James018 (Jul 13, 2018)

Round is going to be big so is geeting delayed.


----------



## vidyaajay (Jan 14, 2019)

What does that mean? Only 80 pointers got it or the round didnt happen at all?



NB said:


> I think no invites sent in today’s round
> 
> Cheers


----------



## Pnarang3 (Jun 28, 2017)

James018 said:


> Round is going to be big so is geeting delayed.




Thats too much optimistic


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## prashantcd (Aug 11, 2018)

NB said:


> I think no invites sent in today’s round
> 
> Goto bed or rise as the case maybe
> Cheers


one of the consultant reported saying it is delayed. Not sure if such things happen


----------



## bnetkunt (May 2, 2017)

vidyaajay said:


> What does that mean? Only 80 pointers got it or the round didnt happen at all?


May be round has not happened

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vidyaajay said:


> What does that mean? Only 80 pointers got it or the round didnt happen at all?


There would be some 80 pointers on the forum surely

Maybe they have invited very few so possibly 85+ only which may not be represented on the forum

Cheers


----------



## shawpr (Jan 18, 2019)

vidyaajay said:


> What does that mean? Only 80 pointers got it or the round didnt happen at all?


I have 80 points and didn't got the invite


----------



## bnetkunt (May 2, 2017)

shawpr said:


> I have 80 points and didn't got the invite


Round didn't take place today... don't worry guys.lets see tomorrow

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Amy95 (Nov 19, 2018)

Waiting on 70 for non pro rata EOI in December 😪


----------



## hamidd (Oct 13, 2018)

shawpr said:


> I have 80 points and didn't got the invite


What is your anszco code?


----------



## bnetkunt (May 2, 2017)

hamidd said:


> What is your anszco code?


261313

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## teny.peter (May 7, 2018)

80 points reported invite on a whatsapp group


----------



## jackmacq (Jun 26, 2017)

shawpr said:


> I have 80 points and didn't got the invite


What is your ANZSCO code mate?


----------



## GSM82 (Feb 22, 2018)

NB said:


> There would be some 80 pointers on the forum surely
> 
> Maybe they have invited very few so possibly 85+ only which may not be represented on the forum
> 
> Cheers


I believe that was the case as well!

Fewer than 500 invites.


----------



## shawpr (Jan 18, 2019)

hamidd said:


> what is your anszco code?


261111


----------



## Pnarang3 (Jun 28, 2017)

Skillselect website is down. Can anyone pls confirm


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

teny.peter said:


> 80 points reported invite on a whatsapp group


DOE ? Which ANZSCO code ?


----------



## st080805 (Dec 10, 2018)

is this because of the coming election or the planning for the new system introduction.
I have 75 points 261313 feb 19 and no invite. I hope I get state NSW invite.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

GSM82 said:


> I believe that was the case as well!
> 
> Fewer than 500 invites.


No chance of 500

I suspect less then 100

Cheers


----------



## teny.peter (May 7, 2018)

sg said:


> teny.peter said:
> 
> 
> > 80 points reported invite on a whatsapp group
> ...


261313


----------



## st080805 (Dec 10, 2018)

Pnarang3 said:


> Skillselect website is down. Can anyone pls confirm
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have logged in. Seems ok


----------



## James018 (Jul 13, 2018)

I think DOHA officers forgot about todays invitation round.


----------



## Robert1985 (Mar 17, 2019)

I have logged too..no problem was found


----------



## James018 (Jul 13, 2018)

There hasnt been any invites yet.


----------



## Pnarang3 (Jun 28, 2017)

James018 said:


> I think DOHA officers forgot about todays invitation round.




May be they unscheduled todays job due to election compaining. Just a joke


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

SG said:


> DOE ? Which ANZSCO code ?





teny.peter said:


> 261313


EOI - Date of Effect ?


----------



## AussieStudent2014 (Jul 18, 2018)

What lengths would the government go to please people... 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## hamidd (Oct 13, 2018)

Did that happen before? to delay the round to the next day?


----------



## teny.peter (May 7, 2018)

SG said:


> SG said:
> 
> 
> > DOE ? Which ANZSCO code ?
> ...


Not mentioned


----------



## hamidd (Oct 13, 2018)

There is no invites in myimmitracker


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

hamidd said:


> Did that happen before? to delay the round to the next day?


Never as far as I remember 

It was preponed last month but with advance notice

Cheers


----------



## badger-man (Jul 17, 2015)

hamidd said:


> Did that happen before? to delay the round to the next day?


One day before or after - who cares, they are Stralyans


----------



## James018 (Jul 13, 2018)

This Coalition/Liberal only have 38 days to survive. They have made our life hell.


----------



## Total_Domination (Jan 9, 2015)

April fools prank

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Robert1985 (Mar 17, 2019)

it is hard to know what is going on now for April round...


----------



## Skay844 (Nov 25, 2017)

I guess the Round did not go through!

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## lupilipid (Aug 5, 2016)

Not sure what this means but I have received an invite for 489 Family Sponsored Visa. DOE 17th August.


----------



## Pnarang3 (Jun 28, 2017)

lupilipid said:


> Not sure what this means but I have received an invite for 489 Family Sponsored Visa. DOE 17th August.




I checked with few people n skillselect website is down, so might be the reason of invitation delay from the system


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Harini227 (Jun 13, 2018)

lupilipid said:


> Not sure what this means but I have received an invite for 489 Family Sponsored Visa. DOE 17th August.


When have you received this invite? Timestamp

Also I guess it has nothing to do with today's round

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Eric1028 (Oct 10, 2018)

What is your code for 489 and how many points?


----------



## Harini227 (Jun 13, 2018)

Pnarang3 said:


> I checked with few people n skillselect website is down, so might be the reason of invitation delay from the system
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was able to login perfectly fine sometime back 

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Pnarang3 (Jun 28, 2017)

Harini227 said:


> I was able to login perfectly fine sometime back
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk




Did you saw any notification for invitation delay or anything?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Harini227 (Jun 13, 2018)

Pnarang3 said:


> Did you saw any notification for invitation delay or anything?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No there was no notification or anything of that kind. I logged in to check for the same. But no mention of any delay/cancellation of round

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## lupilipid (Aug 5, 2016)

My occupation was Petroleum Engineer with 80 points (including the 10 points from sponsorship). I received the invite 16 minutes after when the round was supposed to start.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

lupilipid said:


> My occupation was Petroleum Engineer with 80 points (including the 10 points from sponsorship). I received the invite 16 minutes after when the round was supposed to start.


That’s it

The round has happened
I think 489 ..80 was the cutoff
For 189 I presume it would be 85 or higher


Cheers


----------



## prashantcd (Aug 11, 2018)

lupilipid said:


> My occupation was Petroleum Engineer with 80 points (including the 10 points from sponsorship). I received the invite 16 minutes after when the round was supposed to start.


congratulations. Best wishes for your next steps. 

So the round did happen.


----------



## Robert1985 (Mar 17, 2019)

Congratulations...Best wishes for your journey


----------



## lupilipid (Aug 5, 2016)

Robert1985 said:


> Congratulations...Best wishes for your journey


Umm. I am reluctant to accept it. It is not a PR visa. It's a 4 year visa. In my mind, it's just another 4 years of living in limbo. Will discuss with my agent and see what he has to say.


----------



## Eric1028 (Oct 10, 2018)

How many months have you waited for the 489? Its quite a good deal to go to regional


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

lupilipid said:


> My occupation was Petroleum Engineer with 80 points (including the 10 points from sponsorship). I received the invite 16 minutes after when the round was supposed to start.


Congratulations


----------



## rianess (Apr 5, 2019)

lupilipid said:


> My occupation was Petroleum Engineer with 80 points (including the 10 points from sponsorship). I received the invite 16 minutes after when the round was supposed to start.




Congratulations!


----------



## bilbafta (May 10, 2015)

i didnt get it...i had 80 pts for 233914  guess the ceiling has gone up further


----------



## Wessam Muhammad (Sep 7, 2018)

No news about 75 pointers software engineer?
Is there anything wrong in this round!!
I donn see anyone invited


----------



## expat4aus2 (Nov 5, 2017)

NB said:


> That’s it
> 
> The round has happened
> I think 489 ..80 was the cutoff
> ...


So I guess government has already started sending people to regional areas and cut 189 for now since so many waiting in bridging visas to be cleared. With 18,000 from next year, they probably have enough on bridging visas to invite for the next 4 years. Hence maybe decided not to invite 189 anymore and balloon up the 189 bridging visa numbers. Unless Labour wins the election, this could be the end of 189.

This reminds me of PR visa before the SkillSelect was introduced (around 2010-11 if I am not mistaken). Some people had to wait 5-6 years on bridging visas to get PR (so they received it on 2015-16 even) since they applied on the old discontinued PR visas. 

I just hope it's none of these but just a glitch and maybe they will invite again.


----------



## Sunny2018 (Mar 18, 2019)

If so is the case, I fear even the state invites 190 may get scarce.
So close yet so far. Looking at the way things are rolling out, I fear that only the highest points for each skills will be invited for 189/190 from now on awards and the remaining would be diverted to the regional areas.


----------



## lupilipid (Aug 5, 2016)

I applied for both 489 Family Sponsored and Regional Sponsored. Under the same EOI.
Occupation: Petroleum Engineer
DOE: 17 Aug 2018
Points: 80 (including 10 from sponsorship).

But I received the invite for FAMILY sponsored and NOT regional sponsored. So, no the government hasn't begun to send people to regional areas from now.

I imagine there would have been more EOIs filed with DOE earlier than me. How did I receive an invite before them? And it's not like Petroleum is an occupation in demand in Victoria. This doesn't make sense to me.


----------



## st080805 (Dec 10, 2018)

Did anyone receive invite for 189 ?


----------



## priyasanuel (Apr 28, 2017)

Any one got invite for 75 pointers 189?


----------



## priyasanuel (Apr 28, 2017)

Does anyone know the round has happened or not?


----------



## st080805 (Dec 10, 2018)

It is really disappointing. But nonetheless, let's sleep it off. And wake up tomorrow morning to find out what really happened.

Still just hoping, due to some skill select work as pointed by some , there was an issue with main invite sending server and hence the delay ( though I may not buy the story myself but want to get some good sleep tonight )

Take care guys and good luck


----------



## priyasanuel (Apr 28, 2017)

Its really frustrating. Whats is happening?


----------



## Robert1985 (Mar 17, 2019)

st080805 said:


> It is really disappointing. But nonetheless, let's sleep it off. And wake up tomorrow morning to find out what really happened.
> 
> Still just hoping, due to some skill select work as pointed by some , there was an issue with main invite sending server and hence the delay ( though I may not buy the story myself but want to get some good sleep tonight )
> 
> Take care guys and good luck


I hope too.. Let's pray for the best and good night everyone


----------



## Total_Domination (Jan 9, 2015)

Is anyone else getting this?









Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Adelaidean (Jul 30, 2015)

They do not seem to be interested to continue with current system anymore. They have made up their mind with the new point system. So they will try there best to issue invitations as minimum as possible until November 2019. And it is eve possible that they might stop accepting PTE because Canadian system only accepts IELTS, and DOHA is copying them....


----------



## hamidd (Oct 13, 2018)

That is so frustrating!!!

The lack of clarity and planning is unbearable. Like many others here, I invested a lot of time and effort in this migration, and each time I look to predictions and invites and I was seeing things worth it comparing to what I can achieve in marks. However, after I have done of PTE and assessment, suddenly the points cut off rise again and no one knows what happened or will happen.

This is unbelievable!


----------



## priyasanuel (Apr 28, 2017)

Please update if anyone get invite


----------



## expat4aus2 (Nov 5, 2017)

lupilipid said:


> I applied for both 489 Family Sponsored and Regional Sponsored. Under the same EOI.
> Occupation: Petroleum Engineer
> DOE: 17 Aug 2018
> Points: 80 (including 10 from sponsorship).
> ...


I don't know how family sponsored 489 is different than regional and if 10 per round includes both or not. 

But not inviting regional sponsored can also mean government wants to cut immigration and only wants to clear the ones in bridging visas for now since 489 is also getting replaced. So, that doesn't necessarily means gov hasn't not decided they are not sending people now. 

In any case, these are all just speculation. Lets see what happened. Lets hope its a glitch.


----------



## hamidd (Oct 13, 2018)

One mechanical engineer has reported an invite on myimmitracker wtih 85 points.

so it seems that it was a very small round!!


----------



## expat4aus2 (Nov 5, 2017)

hamidd said:


> That is so frustrating!!!
> 
> The lack of clarity and planning is unbearable. Like many others here, I invested a lot of time and effort in this migration, and each time I look to predictions and invites and I was seeing things worth it comparing to what I can achieve in marks. However, after I have done of PTE and assessment, suddenly the points cut off rise again and no one knows what happened or will happen.
> 
> This is unbelievable!


If only I had an year work experience, I would have moved to Canada no question asked with Canada welcoming with such open arms and planning to invite people in record numbers in the next 4 years. But their mandatory work experience is why I had to stuck with Australia's PR and every month it's a surprise. Like we need more uncertainty and surprise in life.


----------



## st080805 (Dec 10, 2018)

Yes we are all furious and angry and so disappointed but at the end of the day we can't do anything. They have the power. I am sure we al have invested time, money and focussed on this and it is disheartening but alas we just have to accept the fact for now.

Even if I want to think now for future plans, I don't think I would do anything without knowing what's going on. So my best advise to all is sleep off the night and let's see what the morning brings us.

Stay positive . This is not the end . It is just a setback.


----------



## st080805 (Dec 10, 2018)

-----------

If only I had an year work experience, I would have moved to Canada no question asked with Canada welcoming with such open arms and planning to invite people in record numbers in the next 4 years. But their mandatory work experience is why I had to stuck with Australia's PR and every month it's a surprise. Like we need more uncertainty and surprise in life
------

I see. I hear Canada requires proof of funds and it is easier with Masters


----------



## Neela (Dec 9, 2018)

Wessam Muhammad said:


> No news about 75 pointers software engineer?
> Is there anything wrong in this round!!
> I donn see anyone invited


I am also waiting for atleast someone to report that they are invited on 75. But, the hope is dying and looks like they shutting down 75 as well 😔


----------



## st080805 (Dec 10, 2018)

expat4aus2 said:


> If only I had an year work experience, I would have moved to Canada no question asked with Canada welcoming with such open arms and planning to invite people in record numbers in the next 4 years. But their mandatory work experience is why I had to stuck with Australia's PR and every month it's a surprise. Like we need more uncertainty and surprise in life.


Hi expat4aus2,
For Canada PR, Howe many years of experience are they looking for. May be worth looking into it


----------



## expat4aus2 (Nov 5, 2017)

st080805 said:


> Hi expat4aus2,
> For Canada PR, Howe many years of experience are they looking for. May be worth looking into it


Well 1 year is minimum required to qualify which I can't. I need a job to get experience which I can't as that job doesn't exist in my country. I can ace 8+ in IELTS, degree points but no luck. Only option left is to waste 2 more years of my life, move to Canada to study Masters, then perhaps get PR. They have some Provincial Nominee Program which are quite good and lax on work exp requirements for local graduates.


----------



## st080805 (Dec 10, 2018)

expat4aus2 said:


> Well 1 year is minimum required to qualify which I can't. I need a job to get experience which I can't as that job doesn't exist in my country. I can ace 8+ in IELTS, degree points but no luck. Only option left is to waste 2 more years of my life, move to Canada to study Masters, then perhaps get PR. They have some Provincial Nominee Program which are quite good and lax on work exp requirements for local graduates.


Thanks. By the way you mention it in such positive light, i suppose good time to venture for CANAda . I suppose 189would only get tougher with the current rules


----------



## expat4aus2 (Nov 5, 2017)

st080805 said:


> Thanks. By the way you mention it in such positive light, i suppose good time to venture for CANAda . I suppose 189would only get tougher with the current rules


I don't want to sound blasphemous but seeing how Australia cutting immigration and Canada just announcing and inviting people in record numbers and wanting to invite more, people with experience should definitely consider Canada without any question.

I have studied and invested a lot of my life in Australia and hence trying to make it work since I have already done CCL, PY and what not. Since Peter Dutton came, all my plans was put on hold with points keep on increasing as soon as I finish one. So close, yet so far. 

One example could be how the Saudi teen was granted asylum within few hours after she requested to Canada. While she escaped Saudi Arabia and wanted to go to Australia, all Australia did (Peter Dutton) was "we will process her application just like everyone else" - meaning 2-5 years waiting and then maybe denial which Peter Dutton was so getting so infamous for.

She asked Canada, and Justin Trudeau announced asylum in few hours. 

This is such a shame the direction Australia has taken the last few years. I have seen Australia moving away from open immigration policy during Howard-Kevin Rudd era to conservative right-wing immigration policy since Tony Abbott era when the current PM Scott Morrison became immigration minister under Abbott government.


----------



## st080805 (Dec 10, 2018)

That is really interesting and the best part of Canada is that a lot of them work for US companies. I am sure going to venture this alternative and try to do more finding. 
Did any of your friends or seniors move to Canada. Is it advisable to do it by yourself or better to get the services of consultant to help you out with the filing.

Australia I find this community so helpful, i didn't find the necessity to find a consultant.


----------



## bilbafta (May 10, 2015)

priyasanuel said:


> Please update if anyone get invite


Not me .. with 80 PTS 233914


----------



## expat4aus2 (Nov 5, 2017)

st080805 said:


> That is really interesting and the best part of Canada is that a lot of them work for US companies. I am sure going to venture this alternative and try to do more finding.
> Did any of your friends or seniors move to Canada. Is it advisable to do it by yourself or better to get the services of consultant to help you out with the filing.
> 
> Australia I find this community so helpful, i didn't find the necessity to find a consultant.


One of my uni mate moved there to do Masters in Jan. He wanted to come to Aus and I just said don't even think about it lol. I advise against anyone coming to Aus now. No point wasting money and time and then you find, you can't get PR.

One of my friend from home who had work experience did it by himself and got PR in Feb. You can do it by yourself or can take help from agent, but in any case, one should always research and find out so one knows the agent is doing the right thing. I will inbox you with link.


----------



## hamidd (Oct 13, 2018)

Don't build hope on Canada, if you are not under 32 years old and with master degree and 8 in Ielts , there is no chance of getting a PR. Anyway, from their website you can find everything and they are more transparent in invitations than Australia, they even put information about the current pool so you know how many ahead of you at any point.


----------



## RockyRaj (Dec 9, 2017)

The invite numbers for this FY are announced to be similar to last year numbers. But if you look into the numbers they had invited till last month was quite huge compared to last FY month to month numbers. That could be the reason for reduction in number and I foresee this can go upto June this year. From July to Oct, the number will increase. So don’t loose hope. Wait if you have 75 points atleast either prorata or non-prorata occupation. Stay positive!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## st080805 (Dec 10, 2018)

Yeah I am staying positive and I suppose believe that only the period between July and Nov would be when I could expect some invite. Beyond that I suppose Australian immigration is going to be uphill


----------



## expat4aus2 (Nov 5, 2017)

hamidd said:


> Don't build hope on Canada, if you are not under 32 years old and with master degree and 8 in Ielts , there is no chance of getting a PR. Anyway, from their website you can find everything and they are more transparent in invitations than Australia, they even put information about the current pool so you know how many ahead of you at any point.


I would disagree on that one. If you have work experience, you don't need 8+ in IELTS.

And lets not forget, almost everyone has 79+ in PTE and all those other stuff in this forum and still not getting PR. So, I don't see how Australian PR is even easier.


----------



## hamidd (Oct 13, 2018)

expat4aus2 said:


> I would disagree on that one. If you have work experience, you don't need 8+ in IELTS.
> 
> And lets not forget, almost everyone has 79+ in PTE and all those other stuff in this forum and still not getting PR. So, I don't see how Australian PR is even easier.


I have 14 years of experience but in my age (36) my marks are very low, and because of the high competition and the way Canada provide marks to masters, if you don't have master you don't have a chance of invite, same as if you have 60 point in software engineer in Australia.
you can check the marking system and their invites round by yourself.


----------



## savinasingla (Mar 11, 2019)

DOE - 24 Feb,2019
261313 - 189

Any update? No luck till now.


----------



## kahafeez (Oct 9, 2018)

My occupation is 233513. I have 80 points. I made EOI on 2-Mar-19 and updated it to 80 pts on the 13-Mar-19 after I got 79 each. I was expecting an ITA today but didn't get it

I will turn 33 on 2-Jun-19 so May-19 is my last round and then my points will drop to 75


----------



## hamidd (Oct 13, 2018)

RockyRaj said:


> The invite numbers for this FY are announced to be similar to last year numbers. But if you look into the numbers they had invited till last month was quite huge compared to last FY month to month numbers. That could be the reason for reduction in number and I foresee this can go upto June this year. From July to Oct, the number will increase. So don’t loose hope. Wait if you have 75 points atleast either prorata or non-prorata occupation. Stay positive!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Maybe you are right, but they need to be more transparent. Many people around the world invested time and money, and many migration agents took people money to proceed with migration process based on hopes that turned out to be false.
it is very simple, they need to provide a plan with transparency. OK, they have power and they can decide whatever they want, but they need to announce in advance what they want to do.


----------



## Sunny2018 (Mar 18, 2019)

Feb 21, 75 points 261313. No invite. Looking towards 190 NSW or VIC. Hoping to get something positive.
I now feel my friend taking the right call. Thanks @NB for providing good advise to guide my friend in the right direction. Hope he gets the grant soon.


----------



## hamidd (Oct 13, 2018)

Sunny2018 said:


> Feb 21, 75 points 261313. No invite. Looking towards 190 NSW or VIC. Hoping to get something positive.
> I now feel my friend taking the right call. Thanks @NB for providing good advise to guide my friend in the right direction. Hope he gets the grant soon.


What is your DOE for NSW/VIC?

I am also 261313 with 75 points 189 and I have submitted EOI to NSW on 3 of April


----------



## RockyRaj (Dec 9, 2017)

kahafeez said:


> My occupation is 233513. I have 80 points. I made EOI on 2-Mar-19 and updated it to 80 pts on the 13-Mar-19 after I got 79 each. I was expecting an ITA today but didn't get it
> 
> I will turn 33 on 2-Jun-19 so May-19 is my last round and then my points will drop to 75




Regret to hear with such a high point you haven’t got invite in this round. Let us wait what Iscah Migration provides feedback on this round tomorrow and how they foresee the forthcoming rounds until June.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kirk1031 (Oct 8, 2015)

very very disappointed small round,189 enters frozen period!!!

90 points for accountant and auditor
80 points for it 2613
85 points for mechanical engineering 

other occupation 80 points not invited!!!


----------



## AnxietyAttack9x (Jun 28, 2016)

kirk1031 said:


> very very disappointed small round,189 enters frozen period!!!
> 
> 90 points for accountant and auditor
> 80 points for it 2613
> ...


90 for accountants? omgf, r u kidding me


----------



## Akha04 (Dec 20, 2018)

kirk1031 said:


> very very disappointed small round,189 enters frozen period!!!
> 
> 90 points for accountant and auditor
> 80 points for it 2613
> ...


Do we have any analysis or any confirmed news on this round yet? Seems no one got the invitation.


----------



## nithin001 (Dec 10, 2018)

I have 85 points for 489 in software developer. I didn't get invited 😞


----------



## amumtaz (Jul 18, 2013)

kirk1031 said:


> very very disappointed small round,189 enters frozen period!!!
> 
> 90 points for accountant and auditor
> 80 points for it 2613
> ...


Has it been updated anywhere ?


----------



## dakkin05 (May 10, 2018)

*Did the Invite happen at all*

Hi Guys, I know all of you are frustrated , but how can we check if the invite happened at all or not.

I mean when will the DIBP site usually get updated after the invite, I mean how long after usually

Do we know anyone who got invites in 189 at all. I am thinking if the invite happened, at-least 10 people with good points-in 189 should have got it right..

Eg - People with 80 and 85 in 2613 category only 189 please,, please respond if you did or did not get invites..

Thanks


----------



## James018 (Jul 13, 2018)

37 days to go. Liberal/Coalition going to be defeated by huge margin.


----------



## cnflwy (Apr 11, 2019)

*Still Awaiting*

Anyone waiting for an Invite for 189??

I'm on 75 points quantity surveyor..


----------



## gopal15 (Dec 2, 2018)

Just checked myimmitracker and 1 person has got invite for 261313 on 80 points


----------



## VarunSingla01 (Mar 10, 2019)

Any updates. Please share. 

Sent from my SM-M205F using Tapatalk


----------



## dakkin05 (May 10, 2018)

James018 said:


> 37 days to go. Liberal/Coalition going to be defeated by huge margin.


Sorry .. But is new ruling party good thing or bad thing for immigration..dont follow politics so much..


----------



## outrageous_view (Oct 22, 2018)

Iscah unofficial Skill Select results from 11th April 2019 - Iscah


----------



## hamidd (Oct 13, 2018)

I don't think the new government will be better toward 189 visa. I have read their statement about immigration and mostly they focus on the regional area visas and how visa processing takes time. There is no indication about skilled independent visa.


----------



## jaymmie (Apr 11, 2019)

I received an email last night middle of the night actually from Skillselect to check my mailbox for new message, wherever that is. But nothing seems to have changed, no correspondence, no action, none. I thought if it was a technical glitch atleast don’t do it on the invitation day lol. 

80 pts 2/4/19
registered nurse


----------



## AnxietyAttack9x (Jun 28, 2016)

According to Iscah, 

Accountants cutoff is 90 points? Wtf. for real


----------



## bilbafta (May 10, 2015)

80 PTS 233914 ...EOI 15 march
No invite


----------



## badger-man (Jul 17, 2015)

deepika.akkineni said:


> Sorry .. But is new ruling party good thing or bad thing for immigration..don't follow politics so much..


To make it very short:

Liberals - we will do a revolution in November (well a bit smaller than Labour, but still counts): changes in point system and we want all f*ng migrants away from our beautiful cities, so go away to the outback and go catching snakes&spiders for 3 years. To make sure we will not fill out that 45.000 vacancies too quick we will cut migration by 25% and 70% from remaining ones we will force to sit on that outback (somebody must catch that bloody spiders and snakes).

Labour - we will do a complete revolution in next year and then (based on experience from WA) you will see the shortest occupation list in history. We will make all efforts to prove we do not need you until we cannot find an Ozzie for that job. Or train one. Or force one to be trained in the next decade. For next year? We do not know - we need to check our support for the upcoming election and till now we do not touch anything that is already set. BTW - LIBERAL IS ALWAYS WRONG --> VOTE FOR US !!!!!1oneeleven. Until we will be elected will be not to tell anything more to leave a gateway for keep things as Liberal set up (nice Stralyan trick - pay own bill from somebody's pocket, not own - So in the worst case "it was Liberals", in the best "we did perform this" - beautiful and thick win-win scenario. A real wet dream of Labours)

The sad truth is that no matter who wins migration will get harder and harder. 

Liberals will make it harder via reduced numbers and mass regional visas. In the meantime, they accept more refugees. 

Labour maybe will give us one year more to get invited, but more likely they will leave things as Liberals pre-setup (so budget and November changes) and will introduce new organisation to ensure that occupation list is current (We saw that in WA where the current list is more-or-less 21 occupations all medical ones). They also have a mysterious plan that they do not want to reveal now, but for sure nothing good for migrants.

To summarise: Good times for migration are the past already.


----------



## kirk1031 (Oct 8, 2015)

Sorry,correction:
2613 IT is 85 points,DOE 30 MARCH 2019
Accountant and auditor is 90,DOE 2 APRIL 2019


----------



## mahnoor101 (Oct 12, 2018)

expat4aus2 said:


> I don't want to sound blasphemous but seeing how Australia cutting immigration and Canada just announcing and inviting people in record numbers and wanting to invite more, people with experience should definitely consider Canada without any question.
> 
> I have studied and invested a lot of my life in Australia and hence trying to make it work since I have already done CCL, PY and what not. Since Peter Dutton came, all my plans was put on hold with points keep on increasing as soon as I finish one. So close, yet so far.
> 
> ...


Canada is a better option than Australia, in my personal opinion and experience, but I chose Australia just because of the English Language Test. I think some people might agree with me here that the reason for choosing Australia over Canada is PTE. In IELTS I bearly scored 7 each and attempted 4,5 times and each time got 6,6.5 in Writing. Then I opted for PTE and scored 8+ in my first attempt.


----------



## dakkin05 (May 10, 2018)

*Which states for 261312*

Hi Guys, 
Now that looks like state is the only hope.
What states can I apply for 261312 (with 80 state points). I already applied for NSW and VIC
Any other states that are open and I can apply for.

Also for 489 family and regional, do we need an offer from a regional employer

Thanks
Deepika


----------



## chaitanya792000 (Jan 10, 2019)

James018 said:


> 37 days to go. Liberal/Coalition going to be defeated by huge margin.


doesnt matter who ever wins. hard days ahead for all of us


----------



## chaitanya792000 (Jan 10, 2019)

deepika.akkineni said:


> Sorry .. But is new ruling party good thing or bad thing for immigration..dont follow politics so much..


they are not in favor of migrants. at least for elections


----------



## chaitanya792000 (Jan 10, 2019)

may and june rounds are also going to be same with 300-500 invites. May jump to 1500-2000 from july. there is already backlog for 75 pointers. so end of road for 70 pointers.


----------



## bilbafta (May 10, 2015)

chaitanya792000 said:


> may and june rounds are also going to be same with 300-500 invites. May jump to 1500-2000 from july. there is already backlog for 75 pointers. so end of road for 70 pointers.


Will they end any skill code as well? Like for 233914 there is not a single invite this round..!
I have 80 PTS ...


----------



## chaitanya792000 (Jan 10, 2019)

bilbafta said:


> Will they end any skill code as well? Like for 233914 there is not a single invite this round..!
> I have 80 PTS ...


 dont worry with 80 points you have chance in any round. may be july 11th is your day or you may even get before that.


----------



## Sunny2018 (Mar 18, 2019)

Hi guys,
I was hoping for an invite but none. Some of them here venturing for alternatives but for now hope there is some good news for atleAst state invites , 190. 75 points , 261313, 21 feb(189) . 75+5 (190), 19 March.

So hope to receive atleAst an invite in either NSW or VIC


----------



## dakkin05 (May 10, 2018)

Hi for 261312, is NSW and VIC only states accepting now??


----------



## Sunny2018 (Mar 18, 2019)

I am not sure about others but these are the states where I could say IT jobs would exist for me.


----------



## dakkin05 (May 10, 2018)

Sunny2018 said:


> I am not sure about others but these are the states where I could say IT jobs would exist for me.


Hi , I applied for NSW and VIC march 29 EOI too.
But at this point I don't care where more jobs are in AUS. There are still jobs in Brisbane, Adelaide too, but may be lesser numbers

I just want to make sure to get invited ASAP and then play the job battle later 

Any one please answer if any other states accepting 261312 ...Those state websites and rules are too confusing..

Thanks
Deepika


----------



## AndrewHurley (Sep 6, 2018)

Normally 190 visa is 189 score + 5, so I don't think there is any chance on 190 visa either.

You have to focus on where the government wants you, i.e. the new regional visas. That is where there might be a teeny tiny chance.

Considering their extreme incompetence on handling immigration, I would still keep my hopes low and gradually start dropping the Australia dream.


----------



## nvhcc89 (Nov 20, 2016)

nithin001 said:


> I have 85 points for 489 in software developer. I didn't get invited 😞


489 for SE? 489 in where? in which state?


----------



## carmelitegwl (Feb 22, 2019)

Dear Friends

Could anyone update me difference in 190 for NSW and VIC. My agent updated me saying VIC has less chances due to large number of applicants and other stuff like VIC give preference to one who are already staying in VIC. 

Should i apply for 190 and for which states.

Thanks in advance

261313
EOI 189[75 pts]====>23rd March 2019
Waiting for Invite:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Y-ME369 (Aug 18, 2017)

Another disappointing round. Seems company sponsored is the only way now in my case.


----------



## Rizwan.Qamar (Apr 26, 2016)

chaitanya792000 said:


> may and june rounds are also going to be same with 300-500 invites. May jump to 1500-2000 from july. there is already backlog for 75 pointers. so end of road for 70 pointers.


It won't as number of invites for next year are 18k 

Sent from my Mi A2 using Tapatalk


----------



## st080805 (Dec 10, 2018)

carmelitegwl said:


> Dear Friends
> 
> Could anyone update me difference in 190 for NSW and VIC. My agent updated me saying VIC has less chances due to large number of applicants and other stuff like VIC give preference to one who are already staying in VIC.
> 
> ...


Apply for both With different EOI, one for each state. For IT , both states have jobs but the main issue is getting the invite now after the sad April 189 round .

Good luck buddy


----------



## AndrewHurley (Sep 6, 2018)

PYIND said:


> Forum Members,
> 
> This is my first post in expat forum and would like to get guidance from you guys.
> 
> ...


Note that ACS skills assessment will deduct atleast 2 years of your experience in the last 10 years unless you have an Australian degree. That might drop you to the 5-8 years experience range even if they accept your Management Consultant work within that ANZCO code.

With 70 points as a Software Engineer, forget it. No point to be bothered.

I don't know whether Management consultant path is any better.


----------



## PYIND (Apr 4, 2019)

AndrewHurley said:


> Note that ACS skills assessment will deduct atleast 2 years of your experience in the last 10 years unless you have an Australian degree. That might drop you to the 5-8 years experience range even if they accept your Management Consultant work within that ANZCO code.
> 
> With 70 points as a Software Engineer, forget it. No point to be bothered.
> 
> I don't know whether Management consultant path is any better.



Thanks Andrew for a swift response. Much appreciated.

Infact I am also in a dilemma and not able to chose the right code for assessment.
I am trying to get more information around the invites which people have got for management consultant. After reading few post, I see that people have managed to get 190 at 65+5 also


----------



## soheil_ershadi (Nov 11, 2018)

189 & 190 are dead. I am going to apply under 489 category for SA in july. I hope they open the nomination for ICT security for 489 in july.


----------



## st080805 (Dec 10, 2018)

Most likely 189 and 190 invites would be taken to a whole new level. Just keeping fingers crossed on receiving 190 invite. Hope to receive it tomorrow based on last 2 months trends


----------



## carmelitegwl (Feb 22, 2019)

st080805 said:


> Apply for both With different EOI, one for each state. For IT , both states have jobs but the main issue is getting the invite now after the sad April 189 round .
> 
> Good luck buddy


Thanks a lot


----------



## James018 (Jul 13, 2018)

Its all over.

If Liberal comes in power after election.

Accountant & Auditor require 85/90 points
Other Pro ratas require 80/85 points
And, Non pro rata require 80 points


Rest can either pack their bag and go home or go to bush area.


----------



## James018 (Jul 13, 2018)

This year, total permanent visas grant will be 140k only. I am pretty sure about this.


----------



## James018 (Jul 13, 2018)

We all need to think what lesson we learned in Australia and what we need to deliver to our overseas friends and relatives so they can change their mind and stay in their own country peacefully.


----------



## AussieStudent2014 (Jul 18, 2018)

James018 said:


> Its all over.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


With the new points system, that would be achievable! 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## James018 (Jul 13, 2018)

We would have never chased Pte, professionam year, Naati, and spouse for Pr points if these scam programs were not there. We would not have spent money to them.


----------



## James018 (Jul 13, 2018)

Its all over.

After November 2019 with Liberal coming in power after election.


Accountant & Auditor require 95/100 points Other Pro ratas require 90/95 points And, Non pro rata require 85/90 points Rest can either pack their bag and go home or go to bush area.


----------



## 0007 (Aug 22, 2018)

kunsal said:


> 300 I think.


Your prediction was spot on. How did you know?


----------



## James018 (Jul 13, 2018)

This round they invited 1000 only. Its not 300.


----------



## James018 (Jul 13, 2018)

In that 1000, 800-900 were fake eois or duplicate eois by our own friend Peter Doha.


----------



## badger-man (Jul 17, 2015)

James018 said:


> In that 1000, 800-900 were fake eois or duplicate eois by our own friend Peter Doha.


Wat?


----------



## James018 (Jul 13, 2018)

They gave the budget speech dlast year declaring 190k intake and now. I remember the time that was i 2013 and 2014 when immigration system was so so fairer. We harldy hear about wastes or fake eois.


----------



## st080805 (Dec 10, 2018)

Honestly just wonder, how on earth does fake / multiple same EOI help any applicant.


----------



## badger-man (Jul 17, 2015)

Imo they are an old abandoned ones from people who get more points just created a new one instead of update the old one


----------



## Hii.vaibhav (Sep 3, 2018)

badger-man said:


> Imo they are an old abandoned ones from people who get more points just created a new one instead of update the old one


189 should change the process and ask candidates to confirm in 7-15 days by depositing some fee.. similar to NSW... if the candidate doesn’t respond in that time, the EoI should be cancelled and new invites sent fornightly again equal to abandoned/rejected EoIs. This way they can make this process efficient . Just my 2 cents..


----------



## Rusiru91 (Aug 16, 2018)

0007 said:


> Your prediction was spot on. How did you know?


last year it was same 300 until july..So maybe this year the same


----------



## dakkin05 (May 10, 2018)

James018 said:


> Its all over.
> 
> After November 2019 with Liberal coming in power after election.
> 
> ...



Can I know how you calculated this .. 80/85 are very good points for prorata 2613. After Nov there is a high chance that these points will become 85/90. With 10 points for skilled spouse instead of 5 correct. .. people with no spouse and with 80 points can be competing for 90 .. right??

Anyways can some one tell me when we can expect NSW state for april.. usually what time they send the invite if it's on 14th every month usually. Also 261312 with 80 state points .. 20 points pte, 10 points exp. Do I stand a chance this month or next..??


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

deepika.akkineni said:


> Can I know how you calculated this .. 80/85 are very good points for prorata 2613. After Nov there is a high chance that these points will become 85/90. With 10 points for skilled spouse instead of 5 correct. .. people with no spouse and with 80 points can be competing for 90 .. right??
> 
> Anyways can some one tell me when we can expect NSW state for april.. usually what time they send the invite if it's on 14th every month usually. Also 261312 with 80 state points .. 20 points pte, 10 points exp. Do I stand a chance this month or next..??


Higher the points, higher chances of receiving invitation.

Deepika, as you have 75+5 for 261312, you have chances for 190 NSW. But then, having said all of that, you need to wait till the mail arrives in your Inbox.

Good Luck and hope you receive your 190 NSW soon!


----------



## nikhil28 (Mar 22, 2019)

SG said:


> Higher the points, higher chances of receiving invitation.
> 
> Deepika, as you have 75+5 for 261312, you have chances for 190 NSW. But then, having said all of that, you need to wait till the mail arrives in your Inbox.
> 
> Good Luck and hope you receive your 190 NSW soon!


Hi SG,

I also have 75 points at the moment in 2613 and would have 80 points with spouse's assessment getting completed in next 10 days. As of now I have only created EOI(12 April) for 189 visa with 75 points. I'll be losing 5 points for age in last week of May. 
My questions are - 

Q1. Should I also add separate EOI for NSW and VIC under 190 considering the disappointing invites rollout for April? 

Q2. If I have 3 EOI as per above point and I get invited for 190, does it mean I'll not get invite for 189 on 11th May even with 80 points since I already have 190 invite ? 

Q3. Does visa grant take longer under 190 for NSW? I mean apart from being a regional restriction, what are other differences between 189 and 190. 





Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

nikhil28 said:


> Hi SG,
> 
> I also have 75 points at the moment in 2613 and would have 80 points with spouse's assessment getting completed in next 10 days. As of now I have only created EOI(12 April) for 189 visa with 75 points. I'll be losing 5 points for age in last week of May.
> My questions are -
> ...


Hi Nikhil,

1. Get your spouse assessment done as soon as possible. Good Luck!

2. File separate EOIs - one for 190 NSW and second for 190 VIC.

3. No, if you have separate EOIs, there's nothing to worry. All three are 3 different cases.

Given example:
1st EOI for 189
2nd EOI for 190 NSW
3rd EOI for 190 VIC

4. As we see in this forum, many people have already reported 189 Grants. Going by this, yes, 190 is slower as of now. But who knows 190 will pickup the pace soon (HOPE).

189 gives you the freedom to work anywhere in Australia while with 190 you are confined to the sponsored state for the initial two years.


----------



## rianess (Apr 5, 2019)

Fresh thread for the next invitation round that awaits:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...-eoi-invitations-may-2019-a.html#post14848586


----------



## Baljeet20186 (Mar 16, 2019)

Rusiru91 said:


> last year it was same 300 until july..So maybe this year the same


They issued around 100 invites in this round. If you are aware could you please let us know will the number of invites will be less on 190 also or 190 will go on as usual?


----------



## marklee1997 (Feb 20, 2019)

Guys need a bit of advice here any opinion would be welcomed.

So I am in my final semester in Uni and will be finishing in July this year. Ive been speaking english for a long time and am quite confident about my english ability so should be able to get 4 8s pretty quickly.
My current points are: age 22(25)+ English (20) + Degree and study(20)+ NAATI (5)= 70 points

Can still do a PY to get another 5 but it is going to be finished in 2020 which is going to be under the new policy. Lets not think of the useless 10 points for being single which will only push the points higher but will not be helping my situation(cos pretty much all people get this). what are the chances for my situation? Reckon I should submit EOI before new policy or after?

P.S I blame my mom on giving birth on me at the wrong time so get caught up with this fked up timing haha


----------



## Deva007 (Nov 14, 2017)

Baljeet20186 said:


> They issued around 100 invites in this round. If you are aware could you please let us know will the number of invites will be less on 190 also or 190 will go on as usual?


Are there invites for 190? How many that would be? 50 ??

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

marklee1997 said:


> Guys need a bit of advice here any opinion would be welcomed.
> 
> So I am in my final semester in Uni and will be finishing in July this year. Ive been speaking english for a long time and am quite confident about my english ability so should be able to get 4 8s pretty quickly.
> My current points are: age 22(25)+ English (20) + Degree and study(20)+ NAATI (5)= 70 points
> ...


Give your Anzsco code

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Deva007 said:


> Are there invites for 190? How many that would be? 50 ??
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


There are no rounds in 190
The states issue the invites round the year as and when they find suitable candidates 
So the question of 50 or 100 doesn’t arise

Cheers


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

Invitations issued on 10 March 2019 : https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/working-in-australia/skillselect/invitation-rounds


----------



## James018 (Jul 13, 2018)

I really really doubt that this regional visa scam come to effect in Nov. 

Its very hard requirements

3 years mandatory stay in low paid areas
3 years mandatory taxable income requurements

They should have directly mentioned that they would grant PR to stay in regional than these requirement. These requirements are even harder than the current 489 that asks you to show only 1 year taxable income before PR.


----------



## badger-man (Jul 17, 2015)

Well the best one is that many things are not stated there. 
1. If you apply with your wife:
- do you both need to work in regional AU?
- do you need to show the income of only the primary applicant or both?
2. If I will start the company in regional Australia, can I have customers from Main Areas?
3. What about Medicare?


----------



## outrageous_view (Oct 22, 2018)

badger-man said:


> Well the best one is that many things are not stated there.
> 1. If you apply with your wife:
> - do you both need to work in regional AU?
> - do you need to show the income of only the primary applicant or both?
> ...


Currently, for 489 visa your partner has to live regional as well right? I don't see why this would be any different.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

badger-man said:


> Well the best one is that many things are not stated there.
> 1. If you apply with your wife:
> - do you both need to work in regional AU?
> - do you need to show the income of only the primary applicant or both?
> ...


My personal analysis 

1. Both will need to live and work in regional au( spouse can work if she wants, not compulsory)
Only the primary applicant income need to be shown. You can add the spouse income if the primary applicant is insufficient 

2. As long as you live and work in regional au, I am sure you an have clients anywhere in Australia or for that matter in the world

3. I don’t think Medicare will be offered 

Cheers


----------



## Sri Banu (Mar 10, 2019)

Hi Guys,

I have applied for PR subclass 190, right now I am on student visa. Just in case if my COE get cancel will it affect my PR outcome.

I have got bridging visa but is not active yet.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Sri Banu said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have applied for PR subclass 190, right now I am on student visa. Just in case if my COE get cancel will it affect my PR outcome.
> 
> I have got bridging visa but is not active yet.


As long as you don’t become an illegal in Australia, it will not affect your 190 application 
But You have to make sure that you stay on the right side of the rules and law as far as the university and immigration is concerned 
If the Coe is cancelled prematurely, you may have to explain the reasons for the same to the co , if asked 

Recheck if the Bridging visa will become active or not if your Coe is cancelled

Cheers


----------



## Ramshaa (Apr 5, 2019)

Helo all.
My eoi lodged on 7th dec 2018 with 75 points as engineering technologist in 233914........are there any chances for invite?


----------



## expat4aus2 (Nov 5, 2017)

Ramshaa said:


> Helo all.
> My eoi lodged on 7th dec 2018 with 75 points as engineering technologist in 233914........are there any chances for invite?


Only god knows to be honest. No one can tell. Lets wait till July-August and things may get clearer.


----------



## shas.irctc (Sep 13, 2018)

expat4aus2 said:


> Only god knows to be honest. No one can tell. Lets wait till July-August and things may get clearer.


Please share link of 189 May 2019 EOI


----------



## badger-man (Jul 17, 2015)

shas.irctc said:


> Please share link of 189 May 2019 EOI


FYI: May round was done yesterday. 
Better to wait for June 

On topic - instead of spamming here and notify everybody - go find it yourself - it is not that hard.


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

shas.irctc said:


> Please share link of 189 May 2019 EOI


Are you asking where to see the invitation rounds results.

11 April 2019 results is available at: https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/working-in-australia/skillselect/invitation-rounds

May 2019 results are not published by DHA. Check the above link to view the invitation rounds results.


----------



## Neela (Dec 9, 2018)

If the cycle has run, has anyone got invite in May cycle?


----------



## expat4aus2 (Nov 5, 2017)

Neela said:


> If the cycle has run, has anyone got invite in May cycle?


Yes. Only people with 90 and some 85 pointers in most occupations and some 80 pointers.


----------



## HaniNoaimi (Nov 23, 2018)

expat4aus2 said:


> Neela said:
> 
> 
> > If the cycle has run, has anyone got invite in May cycle?
> ...


Hi

Where are May results ? Do you have any idea why we can’t access our Skill select (eoi) log in page? 

Regards 
Hani


----------



## sachindaperera11 (May 15, 2019)

Hey guys how long is the professional valid for, it says 48 months but doesn’t say whether they consider it from the start date or the graduation date


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

HaniNoaimi said:


> Hi
> 
> Where are May results ? Do you have any idea why we can’t access our Skill select (eoi) log in page?
> 
> ...


They take nearly a month to upload the results on Skillselect website 

Cheers


----------



## VarunSingla01 (Mar 10, 2019)

Team- I will turn to 33 in june but my eoi is submitted on 24 feb with 75 points. So should i expect 70 after june. I am yet to recieve invite.

Sent from my SM-M205F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

VarunSingla01 said:


> Team- I will turn to 33 in june but my eoi is submitted on 24 feb with 75 points. So should i expect 70 after june. I am yet to recieve invite.
> 
> Sent from my SM-M205F using Tapatalk


Unfortunately your points will reduce and so will your seniority 
It will reset to your birthday 

When you submitted the EOI is immaterial 
Only an invite freezes the points 

Cheers


----------

